# New Thin Perlée Clover



## jenaps

@J_love_Chanel posted about a thinner version of the Perlee Clovers line!

If anyone has more info would love to know!



J_love_Chanel said:


> I came across this photo of what it seems like a thinner version of Perlee Clovers bangle and a thinner ring?
> Are these new release to come soon? Or have they always been around but I just have never seen until now?? This photo is from VCA site. It was one of many photos under signature bangle page.  If these are the new release, I am so excited!


----------



## jenaps




----------



## innerpeace85

Is there thin clover hoop earrings as part of new release? That would be so pretty!


----------



## fluffywings21

jenaps said:


> @J_love_Chanel posted about a thinner version of the Perlee Clovers line!
> 
> If anyone has anymore info would love to know!


Thanks so much for starting this thread!


----------



## sammix3

Any intel on pricing?  Looking forward to seeing these in person.


----------



## lilpie

When will vca release these? So pretty!!!!


----------



## DS2006

I'm sure I'd like the price better, but I don't think I like how the clovers overlap the beaded edge on the bracelet. Sort of disappointing to me.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I'm sure I'd like the price better, but I don't think I like how the clovers overlap the beaded edge on the bracelet. Sort of disappointing to me.


Agree. I wonder if it will look good stacked with the regular one given the overlapping diamonds and that there look to be about half the number of clovers as regular. I will wait to see it but I am still thinking to get a second regular one in wg.


----------



## 7777777

I like how they are styled with single row perlee ring and signature bracelet on the picture.


----------



## Violet Bleu

DS2006 said:


> I'm sure I'd like the price better, but I don't think I like how the clovers overlap the beaded edge on the bracelet. Sort of disappointing to me.


I agree. Maybe they should have just done it without the clovers, like a thin Signature? Even plain without the signature? I’m still curious to see them in person because some pieces don’t photograph well.


----------



## wenlet

Gasp oh no 
-my wallet, just now


----------



## J_love_Chanel

jenaps said:


> @J_love_Chanel posted about a thinner version of the Perlee Clovers line!
> 
> If anyone has anymore info would love to know!



Glad to see that you have started this thread as I would love to know more about these thin versions- both rings and bracelets as more info gets revealed in the future.  I agree with many people’s slight disappointment in the design but I am giving VCA a benefit of doubt that it may look much better in real life than the photos-hopefully haha..


----------



## couturequeen

Violet Bleu said:


> I agree. Maybe they should have just done it without the clovers, like a thin Signature? Even plain without the signature? I’m still curious to see them in person because some pieces don’t photograph well.


Love this thought. Or without the signature & clovers without diamonds inside the bands ...


----------



## marbella8

I’m hoping the thinner version of the bracelet might be more wearable as the regular one is gorgeous, but to me too heavy for everyday wear. I especially like the ring, because my short and not skinny fingers don’t look good with the thicker ring.


----------



## jyyanks

marbella8 said:


> I’m hoping the thinner version of the bracelet might be more wearable as the regular one is gorgeous, but to me too heavy for everyday wear. I especially like the ring, because my short and not skinny fingers don’t look good with the thicker ring.


Me too!!!  The clover ring is on my wish list but it overpowers my short fingers and make them look even shorter and stubbier!!!


----------



## marbella8

jyyanks said:


> Me too!!!  The clover ring is on my wish list but it overpowers my short fingers and make them look even shorter and stubbier!!!



That’s exactly me. Hope you’ve been well


----------



## 7777777

Anyone knows the release date?


----------



## jenayb

7777777 said:


> Anyone knows the release date?



I was told they are anticipating March - we shall see. 

I am very curious about the price point for the thin bracelet. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## jenaps

jenaywins said:


> I was told they are anticipating March - we shall see.
> 
> I am very curious about the price point for the thin bracelet. Anyone have any insight?



Really!  So they will release this and the new lucky in March? I thought they would space them out!


----------



## MyHjourney

jenaps said:


> Really!  So they will release this and the new lucky in March? I thought they would space them out!


I heard 2H of the year from my SA but I’m in Asia


----------



## jenayb

jenaps said:


> Really!  So they will release this and the new lucky in March? I thought they would space them out!



This is per my SA - I cannot confirm, just sharing what I was told.  

I sure _hope_ it's March because as soon as this thing is out, it's over. Mine.


----------



## HADASSA

7777777 said:


> Anyone knows the release date?





jenaps said:


> Really!  So they will release this and the new lucky in March? I thought they would space them out!





moilesmots said:


> I heard 2H of the year from my SA but I’m in Asia





jenaywins said:


> This is per my SA - I cannot confirm, just sharing what I was told.
> 
> I sure _hope_ it's March because as soon as this thing is out, it's over. Mine.



I do believe that because these pics were "LEAKED" from Asia even before those of the NEW LUCKY BRACELET, I am inclined to think MARCH might be the more likely release date. I am assuming @moilesmots "2H" meant 2nd half of the year??


----------



## HADASSA

A MARCH launch date also brings me to surmise that there may NOT be a change in the design as we saw in the leaked pics


----------



## MyHjourney

HADASSA said:


> I do believe that because these pics were "LEAKED" from Asia even before those of the NEW LUCKY BRACELET, I am inclined to think MARCH might be the more likely release date. I am assuming @moilesmots "2H" meant 2nd half of the year??


Yes I meant 2nd half but I could be wrong. My SA mentioned 2nd half


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> I was told they are anticipating March - we shall see.
> 
> I am very curious about the price point for the thin bracelet. Anyone have any insight?





moilesmots said:


> I heard 2H of the year from my SA but I’m in Asia


My SA in US told me the new release would be in Summer 2021.


----------



## jenaps

Oh true, location is an important factor too.  The ladybug lucky bracelet is already available to purchase on the Chinese site and nothing official has gone out in the US yet.


----------



## HADASSA

2nd Half lines up with Summer 2021, doesn't it??? So maybe the releases of LUCKY and THIN PC  might be spaced out.


----------



## HADASSA

@jenaps, @ThisVNchick already heard from her SA in the US about the LUCKY but you are correct - NO OFFICIAL ADVERTISEMENT.


----------



## MrsJstar

I sent my SA the pic from earlier in the thread and he asked how I got that picture! haha! He said he's waiting on info about it but has no news on it as of today


----------



## ThisVNchick

jenaps said:


> Oh true, location is an important factor too.  The ladybug lucky bracelet is already available to purchase on the Chinese site and nothing official has gone out in the US yet.


I am sure other stores will be pre-ordering soon. You can try reaching out to your SA and see what she can do. If my SA has the pdf, which I am sure was sent out US-wide via corporate, then yours probably has it as well. It is just a matter if the store is currently allowing preorders.


----------



## jenaps

HADASSA said:


> @jenaps, @ThisVNchick already heard from her SA in the US about the LUCKY but you are correct - NO OFFICIAL ADVERTISEMENT.



yes I know! That’s how I found about the exciting earrings!



ThisVNchick said:


> I am sure other stores will be pre-ordering soon. You can try reaching out to your SA and see what she can do. If my SA has the pdf, which I am sure was sent out US-wide via corporate, then yours probably has it as well. It is just a matter if the store is currently allowing preorders.


My SA and my friends SA (different SA same store) said prelanch for the Lucky won’t start until 2/19 and they were not allowed to share anything until then.  I learn abt most things on here before my SA even knows abt it!


----------



## jenayb

I was actually told that marketing messed up and accidentally posted the thin Perlee picture, but by the time they took it down, it had already made the rounds. 

Oops.


----------



## south-of-france

The new ring and bracelet look gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> I was actually told that marketing messed up and accidentally posted the thin Perlee picture, but by the time they took it down, it had already made the rounds.
> 
> Oops.


Their loss, our gain  I'm really digging having a smaller size option as a possibility....


----------



## sosauce

The ring? Maybe... I definitely like that it's thinner, because I find it a bit more wearable

The bracelet? Not a fan... I think they could've made the diamonds smaller then, or something. It just looks off to me


----------



## jenaps

I’m not even sure it’s a diamond.  It gets too blurry when I zoom in.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jenaps said:


> I’m not even sure it’s a diamond.  It gets too blurry when I zoom in.


It probably is. On the YG bracelet, the clovers are white. Plus, knowing VCA, they would throw in some tiny diamonds in order to slap on some exorbitant price for it.


----------



## jenaps

ThisVNchick said:


> It probably is. On the YG bracelet, the clovers are white. Plus, knowing VCA, they would throw in some tiny diamonds in order to slap on some exorbitant price for it.


Ha! You’re right they totally will do that!


----------



## fluffywings21

What do you think about the thickness of the this new perlee clover bangle? It looks similar to the thickness of the single row diamond perlee bangle and I think it would look great stacked with that. What is your opinion?

The signature perlee bangle and perlee clover bangle are obviously thicker but I'm not sure if this new design is comparable to the single row diamond.

Would appreciate everyone's thoughts


----------



## glamourbag

fluffywings21 said:


> What do you think about the thickness of the this new perlee clover bangle? It looks similar to the thickness of the single row diamond perlee bangle and I think it would look great stacked with that. What is your opinion?
> 
> The signature perlee bangle and perlee clover bangle are obviously thicker but I'm not sure if this new design is comparable to the single row diamond.
> 
> Would appreciate everyone's thoughts



I agree. It appears in the picture to be in the same thickness/size of the single row.


----------



## BigAkoya

fluffywings21 said:


> What do you think about the thickness of the this new perlee clover bangle? It looks similar to the thickness of the single row diamond perlee bangle and I think it would look great stacked with that. What is your opinion?
> 
> The signature perlee bangle and perlee clover bangle are obviously thicker but I'm not sure if this new design is comparable to the single row diamond.
> 
> Would appreciate everyone's thoughts


I would say this... buy the piece you love, regardless of price point. 
If the thin appeals to you because it is cheaper, you will still wish for the iconic wider classic Clover.
I plan to get the classic Clover, but I will try on this thin one when it arrives just to say I've tried it on.

I tried on the single row diamond Perlee and it's a bit underwhelming to me.  I had to "look" for it. 
I also tried on the three row diamond Perlee and it was bit to much bling for me.  This is because I wear always wear some type of a big blingy gemstone ring on the same right hand, so add a blingy ring to a blingy bangle and I look like I have something to prove. It's too much, even for me!   

So, for me... the classic Clover is just right.  Nice and wide, it makes a statement, stands on its own, but you can also wear it with other bling.

If you prefer thin, I think the single row has more wow factor than this new thin clover which seems to be more of a gold bangle vs. a diamond one. 

So imagine if they were all the same price... which gives you an ear to ear grin?  Or get two!  

Hope this helps.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Be still my heart, I want the thin perlée clovers


----------



## mfa777

I think it looks a bit similar to this Roberto  coin bangle


----------



## Notorious Pink

mfa87 said:


> I think it looks a bit similar to this Roberto  coin bangle
> 
> View attachment 4988706



I saw that too! I was going to post how this one looks similar to the single row!


----------



## DS2006

I have thought the same about both RC bracelets. The fact that they are a fraction of the price causes me to really think!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I have thought the same about both RC bracelets. The fact that they are a fraction of the price causes me to really think!


Hold out my friend! Don’t settle!  You already have a nice VCA collection. 
Pay the price and get the real deal!  You will always still want the original as RC looks like a copycat design.

There is nothing wrong with copycat designs, but if I am true to myself, I will be the first to admit it...I like name brands.  I like those iconic VCA quatrefoils, I like my CC logo. 

I know not everyone cares about brand names, but I do, and I would rather have one branded luxury piece I love than an armful of regular jewelry.

So... if you like branded jewelry which I would think people in this VCA forum do, hold out! 

No need to collect a ton of VCA, just save for the few pieces you truly love.


----------



## mmgoodies

I love all Roberto Coin designs, unfortunately their bracelets only come in one size, I wear size 15 in Cartier, so none of RC's bracelet fit. Even VCA and Tiffany's small size are often too big for me....



Notorious Pink said:


> I saw that too! I was going to post how this one looks similar to the single row!
> 
> View attachment 4989466


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Hold out my friend! Don’t settle!  You already have a nice VCA collection.
> Pay the price and get the real deal!  You will always still want the original as RC looks like a copycat design.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with copycat designs, but if I am true to myself, I will be the first to admit it...I like name brands.  I like those iconic VCA quatrefoils, I like my CC logo.
> 
> I know not everyone cares about brand names, but I do, and I would rather have one branded luxury piece I love than an armful of regular jewelry.
> 
> So... if you like branded jewelry which I would think people in this VCA forum do, hold out!
> 
> No need to collect a ton of VCA, just save for the few pieces you truly love.



Oh, I do agree! Thank you! I have more jewelry than I wear as it is! So I definitely want to only add special pieces I really LOVE at this point!  I can't say that I love any brand as much as VCA. However, I really want a select, cohesive set of VCA pieces that I'll really wear and not just buy pieces to collect and sit in boxes.  I think of each piece I buy as a future heirloom, so I really have stopped buying random jewelry pieces. Seeing the RC is more of a reality check on prices than anything! Even though I am not sure I'll ever buy the Perlee Clover bracelet (the current one, not that new thin one), nothing else comes close, as far as I am concerned.  (edited to add, I do have a few RC pieces from the past, but they are RC designs and not influenced by a major branded designs)


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was truly surprised to see how similar the Roberto Coin pieces are. It’s kind of a shame, because his more unique designs are really nice and I like them for what they are, not for what they may be similar to.

I have one of his necklaces, a chunky pg necklace with pave links. It’s kind of a generic design but it goes with a lot so I enjoy it, and every once in a while I look at the new pieces. Seeing these bracelets was a bit disappointing.


----------



## fluffywings21

BigAkoya said:


> I would say this... buy the piece you love, regardless of price point.
> If the thin appeals to you because it is cheaper, you will still wish for the iconic wider classic Clover.
> I plan to get the classic Clover, but I will try on this thin one when it arrives just to say I've tried it on.
> 
> I tried on the single row diamond Perlee and it's a bit underwhelming to me.  I had to "look" for it.
> I also tried on the three row diamond Perlee and it was bit to much bling for me.  This is because I wear always wear some type of a big blingy gemstone ring on the same right hand, so add a blingy ring to a blingy bangle and I look like I have something to prove. It's too much, even for me!
> 
> So, for me... the classic Clover is just right.  Nice and wide, it makes a statement, stands on its own, but you can also wear it with other bling.
> 
> If you prefer thin, I think the single row has more wow factor than this new thin clover which seems to be more of a gold bangle vs. a diamond one.
> 
> So imagine if they were all the same price... which gives you an ear to ear grin?  Or get two!
> 
> Hope this helps.


Well said....i feel your points are very valid and appreciate the advice. I love the regular perlee clover. But just when i think i will pull the trigger, I second guess if I  can justify the price for something I won't wear daily.

It will be really interesting to see how they price this one though.  I agree that getting a different version because it is cheaper may not satisfy my craving for the original but if this one is significantly cheaper and looks nice in real life , it will be tempting for me.


----------



## glitzgal97

My SA in California told me there is something new in Perlee launching in March...she doesn't have pictures yet but said she would text me as soon as she does!!!


----------



## 7777777

glitzgal97 said:


> My SA in California told me there is something new in Perlee launching in March...she doesn't have pictures yet but said she would text me as soon as she does!!!


Please share once she does!


----------



## jenaps

glitzgal97 said:


> My SA in California told me there is something new in Perlee launching in March...she doesn't have pictures yet but said she would text me as soon as she does!!!


Oh wow it has to be this thin one! That’s two SAs that have said March!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I hope it’s March... don’t know if I can hold out for the summer lol. I was initially looking at the small JUC with diamonds and stacking with another Cartier or VCA, but I might just put it all towards this new thin perlée. I’m so curious what the price point will be. It does looks like RC but VCA is unmistakable with the exquisite beadwork


----------



## VandaOrchid

mmgoodies said:


> I love all Roberto Coin designs, unfortunately their bracelets only come in one size, I wear size 15 in Cartier, so none of RC's bracelet fit. Even VCA and Tiffany's small size are often too big for me....



I was told by a RC boutique that they can make custom sizes for bracelets - you can even bring your Love or other bangle bracelet and they will match the RC design to that bracelet. I am thinking that the pave Verona RC design is a much better value than the Perlee, yet am still kind of loving the Thin Perlee for the edge design. Will definitely have to see this one in person.


----------



## jenayb

kohl_mascara said:


> I hope it’s March... don’t know if I can hold out for the summer lol. I was initially looking at the small JUC with diamonds and stacking with another Cartier or VCA, but I might just put it all towards this new thin perlée. I’m so curious what the price point will be. It does looks like RC but VCA is unmistakable with the exquisite beadwork



I do not think that you will be satisfied with the small diamond JUC, if I'm being quite honest. I have the full size in both (diamond JUC and Perlee) and they do not compare... the Perlee is striking! If the thin Perlee has even a small amount of the sparkle & wow factor that the full size does, I would suggest you definitely put your money toward this piece when it arrives, hopefully in March. 

Pictures honestly do the Perlee line as a whole zero justice.


----------



## vinotastic

So is today the day?  Hope someone updates the thread if they have more information


----------



## jenaps

My friends SA said it’s not coming now and to expect it late summer.


----------



## Coconuts40

Love this new thin perlee line!  Looking forward to more intel.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Too bad. I’ve been looking forward to the release. I don’t like the dupe and hope the real one looks much better than that.


----------



## sammix3

jenaps said:


> My friends SA said it’s not coming now and to expect it late summer.


I heard summer as well


----------



## Candy_landy

sammix3 said:


> I heard summer as well


And my SA said not till the summer


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone know how much the bracelet will be in US dollars?


----------



## HADASSA

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anyone know how much the bracelet will be in US dollars?


I can make an educated guess and say about 2/3 the price of the current PC (thinking VCA may make it a little less than the price point of the Single Row Perlee). I am hoping it can be closer to $10K though.


----------



## oranGetRee

HADASSA said:


> I can make an educated guess and say about 2/3 the price of the current PC (thinking VCA may make it a little less than the price point of the Single Row Perlee). I am hoping it can be closer to $10K though.



For me, I guess it would be around USD$15k to $17k. Guessed based on the assumed size of the new perlee vs the current.


----------



## 7777777

I am guessing it is going to be around usd 13K-15K


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> I can make an educated guess and say about 2/3 the price of the current PC (thinking VCA may make it a little less than the price point of the Single Row Perlee). I am hoping it can be closer to $10K though.





oranGetRee said:


> For me, I guess it would be around USD$15k to $17k. Guessed based on the assumed size of the new perlee vs the current.


Thats expensive for the thin clover!! I am hoping it would be 10-12K USD.


----------



## ThisVNchick

innerpeace85 said:


> Thats expensive for the thin clover!! I am hoping it would be 10-12K USD.


I think a $10K-12K would be a great price range but realistically, I feel like it will priced $15k+. VCA prices the stone + pave bracelets at 13K, this is a solid bangle and probably has more pave diamonds, no way it will be less than a 5-motif stone + pave.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Maybe VCA will price this bangle on the higher side to push people to the full size Perlée. It will definitely make it seem like a better value in comparison.


----------



## innerpeace85

ThisVNchick said:


> I think a $10K-12K would be a great price range but realistically, I feel like it will priced $15k+. VCA prices the stone + pave bracelets at 13K, this is a solid bangle and probably has more pave diamonds, no way it will be less than a 5-motif stone + pave.



I think VCA is trying to attract wider/younger audience to the Perlee line, just like how Cartier did with thin JUC. Hence I thought price could be closer to 10-12K USD. I know Cartier made the thin JUC hollow to lower the price, not sure how VCA would achieve that with this thin Clover bangle.


----------



## Rockysmom

ThisVNchick said:


> I think a $10K-12K would be a great price range but realistically, I feel like it will priced $15k+. VCA prices the stone + pave bracelets at 13K, this is a solid bangle and probably has more pave diamonds, no way it will be less than a 5-motif stone + pave.


I too think I it will be in the $13-15k range. I mean look how expensive the perlee clover ring is!


----------



## hollyyih

Rockysmom said:


> I too think I it will be in the $13-15k range. I mean look how expensive the perlee clover ring is!



I'm curious on how much the thin perlee clover ring would be!


----------



## Rockysmom

hollyyih said:


> I'm curious on how much the thin perlee clover ring would be!


That’s probably all I could afford lol


----------



## 7777777

I am guessing Usd 6k for the ring.


----------



## hollyyih

Rockysmom said:


> That’s probably all I could afford lol



Haha same!


----------



## BrandSnob

hollyyih said:


> I'm curious on how much the thin perlee clover ring would be!



I would love a thin perlee ring. I’ve never liked how thick the original is. Same for the bracelet. Always wished it was thinner so never purchased


----------



## charchar888

Where is it on the website?  I’m under Perlee but don’t see it


----------



## 7777777

charchar888 said:


> Where is it on the website?  I’m under Perlee but don’t see it


It has not been released yet.


----------



## charchar888

Does anyone know if it follows the March 19 release?


----------



## glamourbag

charchar888 said:


> Does anyone know if it follows the March 19 release?


I don't believe we know the exact date. Late spring-summer time is the word. I heard June but who knows exactly. Don't worry, Im sure more information will come soon.


----------



## glitzgal97

My SA in California is still saying mid March!!!!


----------



## 7777777

Any updates on these?


----------



## kohl_mascara

The new spring lucky bracelet is already on the website but I don’t see the new small perlée yet... I guess we’ll have to wait until June


----------



## Iama101

I’ve asked my SA and she is unaware of this release at all. She told me that she gets to preview all releases in advance and she doesn’t believe this belongs to the vca design. Perhaps it was photoshopped? I would love to get the thinner version! Any additional updates?


----------



## charchar888

Strange.  SA told me about it and is checking the release date.


----------



## nicole0612

It is definitely coming, my SA confirmed it (and has a strong opinion about it


----------



## sammix3

nicole0612 said:


> It is definitely coming, my SA confirmed it (and has a strong opinion about it


Did she say June?  What does your SA think about it?


----------



## nicole0612

sammix3 said:


> Did she say June?  What does your SA think about it?


She just said summer, but this was about a month ago and I have not asked again. She strongly did not like it. I still want to see it though, the size would be perfect for me, I just don’t know how the clovers will look in person.


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> She just said summer, but this was about a month ago and I have not asked again. *She strongly did not like it*. I still want to see it though, the size would be perfect for me, I just don’t know how the clovers will look in person.


Quote in RED made me sad. I really do hope that VCA did not compromise craftsmanship to keep cost down. Still holding out hope it will be something that those who can’t wear the regular PC can appreciate.


----------



## marbella8

HADASSA said:


> Quote in RED made me sad. I really do hope that VCA did not compromise craftsmanship to keep cost down. Still holding out hope it will be something that those who can’t wear the regular PC can appreciate.



I must say they never disappoint, much to the deficit of our wallets. I have a feeling it’ll work well with stacks.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Quote in RED made me sad. I really do hope that VCA did not compromise craftsmanship to keep cost down. Still holding out hope it will be something that those who can’t wear the regular PC can appreciate.


I would imagine that she has only seen photos of it, and in that case we all know that these pieces are generally more attractive and special when seen in real life. Photos tend to fall flat. I certainly have not given up hope for it.


----------



## chiaoapple

I am hopeful too! The Cartier thin versions actually work quite well so trust the same for VCA


----------



## oranGetRee

My SA is aware and said it will be released later part of the year.


----------



## charchar888

Why did she not like it?


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> I would imagine that she has only seen photos of it, and in that case we all know that these pieces are generally more attractive and special when seen in real life. Photos tend to fall flat. I certainly have not given up hope for it.





charchar888 said:


> Why did she not like it?


@charchar888, see @nicole0612's response here...


----------



## nicole0612

charchar888 said:


> Why did she not like it?





HADASSA said:


> @charchar888, see @nicole0612's response here...


She did not have negative comments about the craftsmanship or design specifically, she said that she did not find it beautiful and that she likes the wider (regular) one because it is more detailed and iconic. I honestly think it is just a matter of personal taste. By the way, she has never steered me to a different purchase because it is more or less costly, so I do not think that is a factor here (I know that could be the assumption). I personally like jewelry that is so comfortable and unobtrusive to wear that I forget I have it on, so it may suit me in that way.


----------



## Iama101

Which metal would be your choice for new the thin perlee? Yellow gold or white gold? I’m always torn between the two metal as I like the unity of white gold but like how the clover pattern jumps out against yellow gold. I can’t wait to see it in person!


----------



## 7777777

Iama101 said:


> Which metal would be your choice for new the thin perlee? Yellow gold or white gold? I’m always torn between the two metal as I like the unity of white gold but like how the clover pattern jumps out against yellow gold. I can’t wait to see it in person!


I would go for the YG only because it works better with my skin tone and matches my other pieces.


----------



## vinotastic

Iama101 said:


> Which metal would be your choice for new the thin perlee? Yellow gold or white gold? I’m always torn between the two metal as I like the unity of white gold but like how the clover pattern jumps out against yellow gold. I can’t wait to see it in person!



Its definitely a preference.  I really like how spaced out diamonds pop against the contrast of yellow gold.  And I also mix metals so I wouldnt hesitate to wear either with my regular pieces


----------



## Rockysmom

Iama101 said:


> Which metal would be your choice for new the thin perlee? Yellow gold or white gold? I’m always torn between the two metal as I like the unity of white gold but like how the clover pattern jumps out against yellow gold. I can’t wait to see it in person!


For this pattern I prefer YG


----------



## Iama101

Iama101 said:


> I’ve asked my SA and she is unaware of this release at all. She told me that she gets to preview all releases in advance and she doesn’t believe this belongs to the vca design. Perhaps it was photoshopped? I would love to get the thinner version! Any additional updates?



I wanted to provide an update to my earlier post. My SA just messaged me today and told me that they will be getting the thin perlee bangle. So this further confirms the design is real and will be launched soon. I am very excited and can’t wait to see more photos of it!


----------



## jenaps

Iama101 said:


> I wanted to provide an update to my earlier post. My SA just messaged me today and told me that they will be getting the thin perlee bangle. So this further confirms the design is real and will be launched soon. I am very excited and can’t wait to see more photos of it!


Did your SA say when?


----------



## 7777777

Iama101 said:


> I wanted to provide an update to my earlier post. My SA just messaged me today and told me that they will be getting the thin perlee bangle. So this further confirms the design is real and will be launched soon. I am very excited and can’t wait to see more photos of it!


Which country? Do you know the price?


----------



## Iama101

jenaps said:


> Did your SA say when?


 
No mentioning of when.



7777777 said:


> Which country? Do you know the price?



I’m located in Canada.My SA did not tell me the price yet.

Calling all perlee lovers, if you have any additional info from your SA, please do share!


----------



## glamourbag

Iama101 said:


> Which metal would be your choice for new the thin perlee? Yellow gold or white gold? I’m always torn between the two metal as I like the unity of white gold but like how the clover pattern jumps out against yellow gold. I can’t wait to see it in person!


White gold and I am a yellow gold lover. Its breath taking in wg with rose gold a very close second. This is going by the original Clover design as I haven't obv seen the thin one yet. But it all depends on skin tone and one's colouring and how they wish to pair them. What looks beautiful to one's eyes might not to another. Whatever you go for you cannot go wrong in the end. Re thin: No exact date but yes its coming and likely mid year-ish. So soon.


----------



## girlovesbasebal

My SA mentioned summer, around June.


----------



## fluffywings21

Guys....look at Instagram account @kuwaiti_shopper . A few pics and videos of the new perlee clover ring and bangle have been posted with prices (I think they are in Kuwaiti dinar). What do you think?

I like how the thin version looks in white gold


----------



## glamourbag

fluffywings21 said:


> Guys....look at Instagram account @kuwaiti_shopper . A few pics and videos of the new perlee clover ring and bangle have been posted with prices (I think they are in Kuwaiti dinar). What do you think?
> 
> I like how the thin version looks in white gold


Yes I saw that. I love  the white gold clover the best but I still think the original is better. The thin is a cute stacking accent piece but will not be the main showpiece the original is. I do however, prefer the thin version of the clover ring.


----------



## jenayb

Hmm. 

I have been excited to add the thin Clover to my list of stack options, but unless it just photographs very poorly, I will not be purchasing. The ring, however, I think is very cute.


----------



## HADASSA

fluffywings21 said:


> Guys....look at Instagram account @kuwaiti_shopper . A few pics and videos of the new perlee clover ring and bangle have been posted with prices (I think they are in Kuwaiti dinar). What do you think?
> 
> I like how the thin version looks in white gold


At 5000KWD for YG and RG is roughly 16,500USD - our guesses were not too far off about the pricing. Thank you for the "heads up."


----------



## charchar888

If it is $16k I’d rather buy the 1 Diamond row for $21k.  Too close in price.


----------



## HADASSA

charchar888 said:


> If it is $16k I’d rather buy the 1 Diamond row for $21k.  Too close in price.


My sentiments exactly !!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Going by the pics on IG, I am not a fan. Maybe seeing it in person might change my mind
Also way too expensive!


----------



## BigAkoya

charchar888 said:


> If it is $16k I’d rather buy the 1 Diamond row for $21k.  Too close in price.


I agree!  And for $21K, just get the original one for a few thousand more.  The original is iconic, it has a lot of bling factor, totally worth it compared to the thin one or the 1 row diamond.


----------



## 7777777

What was the price point for the ring?


----------



## oranGetRee

I am kind of disappointed to see the design. It looks like taking the original diamond motifs and stick them to a thinner width bracelet. The motifs are not flushed against the main bracelet body. It looks so weird.

That’s my first impression...


----------



## nicole0612

Wow. It looks like a cartoonish version made for a child. I hope it’s not a theme for 2021.


----------



## periogirl28

I would worry a bit about the diamonds being knocked about without the "protection" of the pearling. I am happy I went with my clover bracelet.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I kind of like it, but the price is a rip off! It would have been so much better if the beading wasn’t cut off by the motifs though!


----------



## Rockysmom

I agree it doesn’t look great. For that price I would rather have the regular size clover perlee


----------



## vinotastic

WOW I am surprised how much I dont like it.  I was so excited for this.  The price seems not worth it to me.  They were probably better off doing the clover shape without the diamonds (just the metal).  It just doesnt work in my brain.  =(


----------



## bhurry

I wish they made the clover proportianate to the width of the bangle.  For some reason it doesn’t look right having the clover go beyond the perlee.


----------



## missie1

I think I need to see this stacked with few Alhambra bracelets to see if it works.


----------



## The.M

It looks like a rip-off of the original version.. I wish they just launched a completely new design instead.


----------



## shyla14

Wow! What a letdown!


----------



## south-of-france

There is another thin bracelet coming out I think - just diamonds, no clovers (sorry I don‘t own any VCA yet).


----------



## marie132

Roberto coin's butterfly also looks like the vca butterfly!


----------



## HADASSA

south-of-france said:


> There is another thin bracelet coming out I think - just diamonds, no clovers (sorry I don‘t own any VCA yet).


Similar to the SINGLE ROW PERLEE?


----------



## say brooke

The thin Perlee clover is on the UAE website. Roughly over 17K USD. Dubai VCA manager has it on her insta. too.


----------



## say brooke

A Pre-Ramadan launch in UAE


----------



## HADASSA

say brooke said:


> The thin Perlee clover is on the UAE website. Roughly over 17K USD. Dubai VCA manager has it on her insta. too.


I had a look - my takeaway from the pics is this...

All sizes are the same number of diamonds and weight (40 diamonds/0.69 carat). My educated guess would be that the SMALLER the bangle, the closer the clovers, so the smaller sizes would look better on this particular style.

I also do like the pics of the bangle by itself but I am trying to visualize the look of 0.01725 ct (X4)on each clover...


----------



## oranGetRee

say brooke said:


> The thin Perlee clover is on the UAE website. Roughly over 17K USD. Dubai VCA manager has it on her insta. too.



Thanks so much for the update! I went to take a look.

Really not sure about this whole “collapsed” design. I must add that it looks nice when stacked with another ring.

A ring from website for easy reference


----------



## jenaps

Yea I don’t know how I feel abt it.  I def prefer the original. And for 17k I’d rather just pay a bit more and have the original I think.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I...don't hate it. Of course, I have to see it in person. For me, this is a stacking bracelet - like if you already have one and want to stack it but don't necessarily like or want two of the same bracelet in different colors. I have the rose gold clover and was considering the white gold, but was also considering the thin pave love in wg because of the different size. (I don't want the single row pave - it's just a bit too simple for me). This thinner clover is another possible option (although there's a good chance that I'll just wind up with the regular wg clover).


----------



## Coconuts40

Notorious Pink said:


> I...don't hate it. Of course, I have to see it in person. For me, this is a stacking bracelet - like if you already have one and want to stack it but don't necessarily like or want two of the same bracelet in different colors. I have the rose gold clover and was considering the white gold, but was also considering the thin pave love in wg because of the different size. (I don't want the single row pave - it's just a bit too simple for me). This thinner clover is another possible option (although there's a good chance that I'll just wind up with the regular wg clover).



I share the same sentiment as you.
I want a bracelet to stack with my YG perlee clover and was strongly considering the traditional WG perlee clover.  I am thinking this thin version might be a good option and will go into my boutique to try it on when the opportunity arises before I pass final judgement on it.


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> I share the same sentiment as you.
> I want a bracelet to stack with my YG perlee clover and was strongly considering the traditional WG perlee clover.  I am thinking this thin version might be a good option and will go into my boutique to try it on when the opportunity arises before I pass final judgement on it.


I am still strongly considering the wg regular version to stack with my yg and wear on it’s own. The thin might be a nice stacking but I feel it is limited and will not look as great on it’s own like the regular. Interested to try on as well.


----------



## BigAkoya

I think for those of you considering the thin version, you have to ask yourself, do I want it because I love the design, or do I want it because it's cheaper?   

VCA pieces are not cheap, and for me, I'd rather wait and get the piece I love than settle.  I personally think the thin version will become like Sweets.  For me, I love the WG classic clover.  The clover is iconic, and it will still look fabulous when I'm 95 years old and staring at my wrist in my rocking chair!  

The question to ask yourself is... 
If both were the same price, which would you grab?  For me, the classic clover for sure. 
And price wise, when you're talking $17K vs $27K, it's not really that much difference over the long term. As my husband has often said to me, "get the bigger one, because after a few years, that price difference will not matter in the scope of life...but now, you will have the piece you really want."


----------



## HADASSA

BigAkoya said:


> I think for those of you considering the thin version, you have to ask yourself, do I want it because I love the design, or do I want it because it's cheaper?
> 
> VCA pieces are not cheap, and for me, I'd rather wait and get the piece I love than settle.  I personally think the thin version will become like Sweets.  For me, I love the WG classic clover.  The clover is iconic, and it will still look fabulous when I'm 95 years old and staring at my wrist in my rocking chair!
> 
> The question to ask yourself is...
> If both were the same price, which would you grab?  For me, the classic clover for sure.
> And price wise, when you're talking $17K vs $27K, it's not really that much difference over the long term. As my husband has often said to me, "get the bigger one, because after a few years, that price difference will not matter in the scope of life...but now, you will have the piece you really want."


Well said!!!

I had been looking for a thinner, stacking companion for my regular and thin LOVES. I am trying very hard to like the design, however, there is a BUT...

I have been finding myself reverting to the older, more classic designs, because I am not really loving the newer designs enough to add to my existing pieces.

Your hubby is indeed a very wise man. My hope is that both of you will be in rocking chairs at 95 looking down at that gorgeous WG PC bracelet.


----------



## Coconuts40

BigAkoya said:


> I think for those of you considering the thin version, you have to ask yourself, do I want it because I love the design, or do I want it because it's cheaper?
> 
> VCA pieces are not cheap, and for me, I'd rather wait and get the piece I love than settle.  I personally think the thin version will become like Sweets.  For me, I love the WG classic clover.  The clover is iconic, and it will still look fabulous when I'm 95 years old and staring at my wrist in my rocking chair!
> 
> The question to ask yourself is...
> If both were the same price, which would you grab?  For me, the classic clover for sure.
> And price wise, when you're talking $17K vs $27K, it's not really that much difference over the long term. As my husband has often said to me, "get the bigger one, because after a few years, that price difference will not matter in the scope of life...but now, you will have the piece you really want."



I am in agreement with you here.  I don't think I have ever purchased VCA considering the cheaper option.  I own a large variety of VCA jewelry - sweets, pave, semi precious stones.  But I must say, I always find thinner and smaller jewelry just so much easier to wear and therefore more enjoyable because I can go about my day without thinking about the jewelry I'm wearing or fussing over it.  I own so many VCA 20 motif necklaces and pave earrings- and they just aren't worn as much.  The only exception is my YG pave clover bracelet which is by far one of my favorite pieces. Yet, I find this thinner version in WG proportionally more favorable to me compared to the original size.   I have almost purchased the original WG pave clover so many times but have always held back.  Somehow though, the thinner version does appeal to me.  But I have to see it in person.


----------



## couturequeen

Coconuts40 said:


> I am in agreement with you here.  I don't think I have ever purchased VCA considering the cheaper option.  I own a large variety of VCA jewelry - sweets, pave, semi precious stones.  But I must say, I always find thinner and smaller jewelry just so much easier to wear and therefore more enjoyable because I can go about my day without thinking about the jewelry I'm wearing or fussing over it.  I own so many VCA 20 motif necklaces and pave earrings- and they just aren't worn as much.  The only exception is my YG pave clover bracelet which is by far one of my favorite pieces. Yet, I find this thinner version in WG proportionally more favorable to me compared to the original size.   I have almost purchased the original WG pave clover so many times but have always held back.  Somehow though, the thinner version does appeal to me.  But I have to see it in person.


Agree as I typically go for a thinner look since my wrists are on the smaller size. I like that they’re releasing more bracelet options. However, from the photos I feel like they didn’t get the design quite right since there will be more wear on the clover. I’ll have to try it on.


----------



## say brooke

Notorious Pink said:


> I...don't hate it. Of course, I have to see it in person. For me, this is a stacking bracelet - like if you already have one and want to stack it but don't necessarily like or want two of the same bracelet in different colors. I have the rose gold clover and was considering the white gold, but was also considering the thin pave love in wg because of the different size. (I don't want the single row pave - it's just a bit too simple for me). This thinner clover is another possible option (although there's a good chance that I'll just wind up with the regular wg clover).


Yes me too! I have the RG clover, but am waiting for the WG in small size to get back in stock. All sold out in the US.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> As my husband has often said to me, "get the bigger one, because after a few years, that price difference will not matter in the scope of life...but now, you will have the piece you really want


Yes this exactly! DH went without adding to his watch collection for years bc he was looking for the perfect watch that felt like him, then pulled the trigger twice this year at  Alange. Same principle. Don‘t settle.


----------



## Coconuts40

I'm having a difficult time understanding how buying a more slender option of a bracelet that happens to be cheaper than the original (because it is slimmer) means someone is settling?  Some people just prefer slimmer jewelry.  It's nice to have both options just the way Cartier has a slim line of their original Love bracelet.


----------



## nightbefore

@Coconuts40 I think they say it for the people who consider this style because of the price but inside they actually want normal size.
I like thin love, it is very aesthetic and easy to use, I would prefer it over classic love tbh. I also love 16 motif sweet necklace doubled up. I find it a better look than 10.
I am not fan of classic clover bracelet at all, probably I would never purchase it. But I also don’t find thin design very attractive the biggest problem is the clovers that don’t fit the bracelet, it looks incredibly odd to me. As a thin bracelet for stacking I would consider other styles from other brands like chaumet bee my love or messika move


----------



## marbella8

HADASSA said:


> I had a look - my takeaway from the pics is this...
> 
> All sizes are the same number of diamonds and weight (40 diamonds/0.69 carat). My educated guess would be that the SMALLER the bangle, the closer the clovers, so the smaller sizes would look better on this particular style.
> 
> I also do like the pics of the bangle by itself but I am trying to visualize the look of 0.01725 ct (X4)on each clover...



I’m laughing at the last line because you stated it perfectly- the ridiculousness of the low amount of DW on the bracelet at $16,500 or so. As someone else mentioned it earlier, a “ripoff”! Frankly, all VCA is way, way overpriced for what you get in terms of value, even compared to other high-end luxury brands, but this is literally highway robbery. Nope, don’t count me for a sucker on this piece, maybe on other pieces, but not on this one


----------



## lovieluvslux

jenaps said:


> Yea I don’t know how I feel abt it.  I def prefer the original. And for 17k I’d rather just pay a bit more and have the original I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044734


17K!  This is looking like one of my Henri Bendel bracelets.  The original one is stunnnnningggg!


----------



## Iama101

Eye candy for us all! Can’t wait to try them on in person as I’m still deciding whether this version is what I wanted. I’m also still deciding if I wanted yellow or white gold! First world problem! ‍♀️


----------



## tenshix

Iama101 said:


> Eye candy for us all! Can’t wait to try them on in person as I’m still deciding whether this version is what I wanted. I’m also still deciding if I wanted yellow or white gold! First world problem! ‍♀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061322



Love it!! Is it already out where you are located? (And may I ask where you are if that’s the case)


----------



## Iama101

tenshix said:


> Love it!! Is it already out where you are located? (And may I ask where you are if that’s the case)


I’m in Canada and it’s not out yet. But my SA has confirmed that it is coming this summer (June/July). Still waiting to hear more info as for Canadian pricing and etc. Photos were from a friend in Asia.


----------



## tenshix

Iama101 said:


> I’m in Canada and it’s not out yet. But my SA has confirmed that it is coming this summer (June/July). Still waiting to hear more info as for Canadian pricing and etc. Photos were from a friend in Asia.



Thank you for the info!! Do you happen to know if they’re out in Singapore yet or is it only in a few Asian countries?


----------



## Iama101

tenshix said:


> Thank you for the info!! Do you happen to know if they’re out in Singapore yet or is it only in a few Asian countries?


I have no idea. Sorry. My friend lives in Taiwan and she told me that her SA shared these photos. She also said it’s not out yet.
To the group: Anyone else from this group knows and can help out to answer this question?


----------



## Juda

Hope this helps.


----------



## louise_elouise

Ok so I was all set to hate this but it’s actually quite lovely!! Particularly that ring...


----------



## 7777777

louise_elouise said:


> Ok so I was all set to hate this but it’s actually quite lovely!! Particularly that ring...


Were you able to see it in person?


----------



## louise_elouise

7777777 said:


> Were you able to see it in person?


Well I saw this on insta...even if it’s a fake, the design actually looks more stunning in real life than in pics



(Note: definitely not condoning fakes!!)


----------



## lisawhit

Van Cleef’s Sweet Clovers is luck in a bracelet
					

As Jacques Arpels — the nephew of Van Cleef & Arpels’ founders Estelle Arpels and her husband, Alfred Van Cleef — was fond of saying, “To be lucky, you must believe in luck.”  The French j…




					nypost.com


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> Van Cleef’s Sweet Clovers is luck in a bracelet
> 
> 
> As Jacques Arpels — the nephew of Van Cleef & Arpels’ founders Estelle Arpels and her husband, Alfred Van Cleef — was fond of saying, “To be lucky, you must believe in luck.”  The French j…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



From the photo caption we have the prices:

bracelets -
yg and pg $15,500
wg $16,400

rings -
yg and pg $6800
wg $7150


----------



## HADASSA

Notorious Pink said:


> From the photo caption we have the prices:
> 
> bracelets -
> yg and pg $15,500
> wg $16,400
> 
> rings -
> yg and pg $6800
> wg $7150


YG and PG are $15,400 

You know every $100 counts right


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> From the photo caption we have the prices:
> 
> bracelets -
> yg and pg $15,500
> wg $16,400
> 
> rings -
> yg and pg $6800
> wg $7150





HADASSA said:


> YG and PG are $15,400
> 
> You know every $100 counts right



The price of the Sweet Perlee Clover is not so sweet.... I'm underwhelmed by the photos for now. Hope it looks better in rl.


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> The price of the Sweet Perlee Clover is not so sweet.... I'm underwhelmed by the photos for now. Hope it looks better in rl.


I expected the price to be closer to $15K - of course I would have liked it to be closer to $10K.

I think IRL it will be much nicer. It is a dainty piece, so great for stacking.

Here is screenshot I snapped off the video on the VCA ME website. At least we know this is real.


----------



## Coconuts40

VCA is definitely great at marketing and getting into our wallets, because these are indeed intended for stacking.  Very smart of them.


----------



## BigAkoya

The Sweets line was originally made for kids, hence the bracelets and pendants are shorter than the Vintage line.  I wonder if this bangle diameter is also sized down or if it will follow the standard ladies sizing. The bangle fits the model, but she could be wearing a larger size.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> The Sweets line was originally made for kids, hence the bracelets and pendants are shorter than the Vintage line.  I wonder if this bangle diameter is also sized down or if it will follow the standard ladies sizing. The bangle fits the model, but she could be wearing a larger size.



Since I have the wrist size of a child I can confirm I prefer the look of the Sweets more on myself lol. The XS Signature is already the same size as my 16 Loves (they didn’t have size 15 back then) which falls further down my arm but for stacking purposes I do hope they keep the Sweet Perlee the same sizing as their other bangles, it would just be easier.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> The Sweets line was originally made for kids, hence the bracelets and pendants are shorter than the Vintage line.  I wonder if this bangle diameter is also sized down or if it will follow the standard ladies sizing. The bangle fits the model, but she could be wearing a larger size.


The Alhambra sweets are also priced for teens. This line seems to be more marketed to adults for stacking or as an entry point to the perlee clover.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> The Alhambra sweets are also priced for teens. This line seems to be more marketed to adults for stacking or as an entry point to the perlee clover.


I think you’re right, more as an entry point Perlee clover bangle for adults.  When Sweets first came out, they used little girls in their ads, but this clover has adult ladies as models.


----------



## lynne_ross

HADASSA said:


> I expected the price to be closer to $15K - of course I would have liked it to be closer to $10K.
> 
> I think IRL it will be much nicer. It is a dainty piece, so great for stacking.
> 
> Here is screenshot I snapped off the video on the VCA ME website. At least we know this is real.
> View attachment 5078257


This piece is starting to grow on me. It could be a great stacking piece.


----------



## Alena21

Doesn't wow me, a bit run of the mill kind of piece. Lacks character.  I NEED to be wowed by VCA,


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I think you’re right, more as an entry point Perlee clover bangle for adults.  When Sweets first came out, they used little girls in their ads, but this clover has adult ladies as models.


Mini sized jewelry is very popular among adults in Asian market including Japan. The bone structure of Asian females is very narrow so mini sized jewelry allows them to wear nice jewelry without feeling like the jewelry is wearing them.

Same goes for watches, the watch makers are so smart at marketing that women are educated by them to wear big man sized watch whereas in old days like in 50s 60s both men and women wear watches according to their wrist size.


----------



## marbella8

Not wowed for that price point, but do love that the edge of the diamond portions are Perlee’d, so they don’t actually seem to stick out, but blend with the Perlee edge. Love that they did that, but definitely something that would be better priced at $10,000.

$15,000 is still way too much, when the much-heftier version is $25,000. Looks too dainty to justify $15,000 with so little diamonds or gold.


----------



## eletons

After watching the clips, it looks like the sweet clover bangle is too young looking. I wonder if it can carry you into your say 50 or 70. If you want a piece that lasts your whole life, get the original perlee clover in full form not the sweet version.


----------



## eletons

Oops, didn't read carefully that the video clips were showing the fakes. It is allowed in this forum to show fakes?


----------



## HADASSA

eletons said:


> Oops, didn't read carefully that the video clips were showing the fakes. It is allowed in this forum to show fakes?


This has been out in the Middle Eastern market since the beginning of Ramadan, so the THIN PC in the videos on IG may not necessarily be fake. 

And no, it is NOT ALLOWED to show fakes. I think the poster did put a disclaimer, since she was unsure of authenticity.


----------



## HADASSA

eletons said:


> After watching the clips, it looks like the sweet clover bangle is too young looking. I wonder if it can carry you into your say 50 or 70. If you want a piece that lasts your whole life, get the original perlee clover in full form not the sweet version.



I think it’s really more designed as a stacking (albeit expensive) piece rather than a STAND ALONE.

Of course some people can wear this THIN version and feel quite content


----------



## glamourbag

Initially I was unsure and kind of "meh", but the more I see it, I won't discredit it until I see it in real life. Sometimes pictures don't do it justice. I'm especially interested in the ring.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> YG and PG are $15,400
> 
> You know every $100 counts right


Ehhh close enough! Lol


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> This piece is starting to grow on me. It could be a great stacking piece.



I definitely want to see for stacking. I think it will be pretty. The question is which metal RG or WH.


----------



## lisawhit

50% deposit placed today....I think I'm going to love this new bracelet!


----------



## lisawhit

possibilities are endless with this


----------



## fluffywings21

lisawhit said:


> 50% deposit placed today....I think I'm going to love this new bracelet!


Congratulations! Please share pics when you receive it!


----------



## Iama101

Seeing some previous comments I also agree that it’s growing on me too. I think a decision can be made once we see it in person. 

Also want to provide an update on Canadian pricing. 

Rose gold and gold bangle: $19,900 
White gold bangle: $21,200 

I was debating between yg and wg and I decided to go with yg because the clover patter would pop out more.


----------



## lisawhit

another picture


----------



## lisawhit

although I haven't seen the new thin perlee clover bracelet in person....I've reasoned wanting it like have both vintage alhambra 10 and 20 motifs necklaces...sometimes you want to wear the bigger and sometimes the smaller....
so, I have the perlee clover bracelet which equals the 20 motifs and the new thin perlee clover bracelet which equals the 10 motifs....
Justified


----------



## lisawhit

comparison


----------



## lisawhit

The making of the Perlée sweet clovers bracelet - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

From jewelry craftsmanship to setting and polishing, varied forms of expertise come together through a succession of exacting gestures intended to heighten both the aesthetic beauty and the comfort of each jewel.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## pinkrose398

My SA just sent me pics, it's officially call the Sweet Clovers collection and there are also rings coming out.


----------



## HADASSA

@pinkrose398, thank you so much for the eye candy


----------



## Iama101

I heard there’s a confirmed price increase in USA on June 1. Does anyone know if it will also apply to the new release such as the perlee sweet bangle?


----------



## lisawhit

Iama101 said:


> I heard there’s a confirmed price increase in USA on June 1. Does anyone know if it will also apply to the new release such as the perlee sweet bangle?


Yes, I was told the price will go up June 1


----------



## 7777777

Do they take preorders?


----------



## HADASSA

Iama101 said:


> I heard there’s a confirmed price increase in USA on June 1. Does anyone know if it will also apply to the new release such as the perlee sweet bangle?





lisawhit said:


> Yes, I was told the price will go up June 1


No, launch is June 14th and prices remain as quoted in the NY POST article (NO INCREASE on sweet clover).


----------



## prettychic

I was just told today 
by my SA the bracelet will be 15,800 and the ring 7,000
So that's launch June 14th price I presume
Please correct me if this is wrong (I liked the prior price quote better because it was less....)


----------



## Iama101

prettychic said:


> I was just told today
> by my SA the bracelet will be 15,800 and the ring 7,000
> So that's launch June 14th price I presume
> Please correct me if this is wrong (I liked the prior price quote better because it was less....)


Previous quotes as I understand is $16,100 usd.


----------



## cartierloverjs

I think I am more convinced to get the ring after seeing this picture - i think by stacking, the ring looks better


----------



## ohsohappy

I wish they offer hoop earrings with it.


----------



## jenaps

cartierloverjs said:


> I think I am more convinced to get the ring after seeing this picture - i think by stacking, the ring looks better
> 
> View attachment 5102054


The bracelet is growing on me the more I see it stacked!


----------



## glamourbag

cartierloverjs said:


> I think I am more convinced to get the ring after seeing this picture - i think by stacking, the ring looks better


See?! I love both! I am totally open to them. I think I needed to warm up to them but for the past couple months I've learned that this design is a solid contender on my radar; especially the bangle.


----------



## safari88

cartierloverjs said:


> I think I am more convinced to get the ring after seeing this picture - i think by stacking, the ring looks better
> 
> View attachment 5102054



I like the ring too. Cannot wait seeing it in person.


----------



## missie1

cartierloverjs said:


> I think I am more convinced to get the ring after seeing this picture - i think by stacking, the ring looks better
> 
> View attachment 5102054


I am loving the bracelet.  I can’t wait to try it on


----------



## chiaoapple

I think where the bracelet is placed in the stack will also impact how good it looks. Not sure placing it at outside  closest to the elbow is the best place when considering at the full stack.


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> I think where the bracelet is placed in the stack will also impact how good it looks. Not sure placing it at outside  closest to the elbow is the best place when considering at the full stack.


I think you are right! It probably looks best inside a stack. Perhaps it can be styled like the thin pave Love.


----------



## cartierloverjs

nicole0612 said:


> I think you are right! It probably looks best inside a stack. Perhaps it can be styled like the thin pave Love.


Agree - maybe because the clovers look better when they are surrounded in all directions?


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Omg it's online on the Singapore website! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/en/c...rlee-sweet-clovers-bracelet-medium-model.html


----------



## surfer

cartierloverjs said:


> I think I am more convinced to get the ring after seeing this picture - i think by stacking, the ring looks better
> 
> View attachment 5102054



I just got the normal perlee bangle  and I didn't like the bigger perlee ring on me as it was huge on my small fingers but I might be convinced to get the smaller one now that I saw this


----------



## jenaps

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Omg it's online on the Singapore website! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/en/c...rlee-sweet-clovers-bracelet-medium-model.html


The sizing is in numbers?  It’s no loner xs,s,m,l?


----------



## glamourbag

jenaps said:


> The sizing is in numbers?  It’s no loner xs,s,m,l?


Some countries (Ex: European) go by numbers, some (ex: USA/ Canada) go by alpha sizing (or inch) but it means the same thing. For example: small (S) = 16, medium (M) = 17.


----------



## jenaps

glamourbag said:


> Some countries (Ex: European) go by numbers, some (ex: USA/ Canada) go by alpha sizing (or inch) but it means the same thing. For example: small (S) = 16, medium (M) = 17.


Ahhh so it will be the same in the US.  Got it!


----------



## chanelbee23

I have to say when I first saw pictures of the thin perlee i wasn't a fan at all, however when I went into the boutique recently and tried it on it looked really really lovely. Pictures really don't do it justice, in my opinion. UGH I DID NOT WANT TO FALL IN LOVE WITH ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL VCA PIECE!


----------



## nycmamaofone

chanelbee23 said:


> I have to say when I first saw pictures of the thin perlee i wasn't a fan at all, however when I went into the boutique recently and tried it on it looked really really lovely. Pictures really don't do it justice, in my opinion. UGH I DID NOT WANT TO FALL IN LOVE WITH ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL VCA PIECE!


Do you have any pics?


----------



## chanelbee23

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you have any pics?


I don't, sorry. I had gone in to look at the onyx 5 motif bracelet so I have some pictures of those, but didnt think to take any of the perlee. Next time I'm in the area I can take some, if you'd like.


----------



## rk4265

chanelbee23 said:


> I don't, sorry. I had gone in to look at the onyx 5 motif bracelet so I have some pictures of those, but didnt think to take any of the perlee. Next time I'm in the area I can take some, if you'd like.


Is it comparable to small love or regular love in size?


----------



## chanelbee23

rk4265 said:


> Is it comparable to small love or regular love in size?


If I remember correctly the width was closer to that of the small love


----------



## safari88

Just found a new pic in social media. Amazing!


----------



## cartierloverjs

candeyige said:


> Just found a new pic in social media. Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5103937


The bracelet is growing on me


----------



## Winiebean

really interested to see this in person!


----------



## Alena21

I checked them out but I didn't like them all. Look cheap. The clovers are undistinquishable... look more like blobs...Tried different combos on.  Maybe next time I go I'll try them with my pave loves but I find them very underwhelming at first sight. They do look better in photos than in rl. Ugh...


----------



## Alena21

Here I tried on different combos:
top-WG&RG, bottom YG&RG, single YG, single WG.


----------



## periogirl28

Alena21 said:


> Here I tried on different combos:
> top-WG&RG, bottom YG&RG, single YG, single WG.


What do you think of stacking one thin and one regular in matching metals? I might add one thin in RG to my regular Perlee Clover in RG, which is very out of character for me as I never, ever stack anything.


----------



## Alena21

periogirl28 said:


> What do you think of stacking one thin and one regular in matching metals? I might add one thin in RG to my regular Perlee Clover in RG, which is very out of character for me as I never, ever stack anything.


Better stack two regular. Even the plain regular looks better stacked than the thin Perelee.  It is so
nondescript I'm a bit annoyed they couldn't come up with anything better.


----------



## periogirl28

Alena21 said:


> Better stack two regular. Even the plain regular looks better stacked than the thin Perelee.  It is so
> nondescript I'm a bit annoyed they couldn't come up with anything better.


Thank you for your response. I think 2 regulars together are a bit too much for me as my wrist is rather small.


----------



## Alena21

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for your response. I think 2 regulars together are a bit too much for me as my wrist is rather small.


Try the single row diamond Perelee then.  It is much nicer.


----------



## prettychic

Alena21 said:


> Here I tried on different combos:
> top-WG&RG, bottom YG&RG, single YG, single WG.


What country is this in? I was told in US launch is not until June 14th....I am really curious because I was considering it but now I am having doubts. Thanks for the opinions and pictures, it's so hard to tell without trying it on.


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> Better stack two regular. Even the plain regular looks better stacked than the thin Perelee.  It is so
> nondescript I'm a bit annoyed they couldn't come up with anything better.





Alena21 said:


> I checked them out but I didn't like them all. Look cheap. The clovers are undistinquishable... look more like blobs...Tried different combos on.  Maybe next time I go I'll try them with my pave loves but I find them very underwhelming at first sight. They do look better in photos than in rl. Ugh...
> 
> View attachment 5104330



Your brutal honesty is always greatly appreciated, especially for someone like me shopping remotely.

And apparently I was misinformed when I was told that this line did not have a price increase. I have since been advised by a fellow TPF member that the YG/RG bangle did increase by $400 (new price $15,800).


----------



## Alena21

prettychic said:


> What country is this in? I was told in US launch is not until June 14th....I am really curious because I was considering it but now I am having doubts. Thanks for the opinions and pictures, it's so hard to tell without trying it on.


Yes, the launch is on the 14th June. I'm in Japan atm. This was a preview arranged by my very kind SA.
I suggest you try it on before buying.


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> Your brutal honesty is always greatly appreciated, especially for someone like me shopping remotely.
> 
> And apparently I was misinformed when I was told that this line did not have a price increase. I have since been advised by a fellow TPF member that the YG/RG bangle did increase by $400 (new price $15,800).


Thank you.  I was wondering if I should have sugar-coated/filtered my opinion but I was trully disappointed. Maybe my expectatios were too high.


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> Thank you.  I was wondering if I should have sugar-coated/filtered my opinion but I was trully disappointed. Maybe my expectatios were too high.


We did have our doubts about the THIN version - I have a thin LOVE and if this Sweet is closer to that size, IMHO, it will not be worth USD16K.


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> We did have our doubts about the THIN version - I have a thin LOVE and if this Sweet is closer to that size, IMHO, it will not be worth USD16K.


Doesn't look the price. It is heavy, yes. But lacks elegance and character.


----------



## Coconuts40

Alena21 said:


> I checked them out but I didn't like them all. Look cheap. The clovers are undistinquishable... look more like blobs...Tried different combos on.  Maybe next time I go I'll try them with my pave loves but I find them very underwhelming at first sight. They do look better in photos than in rl. Ugh...
> 
> View attachment 5104330



Thank you for your photos.  I really wanted a thin to wear with my YG perlee pave bracelet as I don't like two thick ones stacked.  
For the price I am not sure if this is the one.  I may go for the signature or single row pave instead.


----------



## Alena21

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you for your photos.  I really wanted a thin to wear with my YG perlee pave bracelet as I don't like two thick ones stacked.
> For the price I am not sure if this is the one.  I may go for the signature or single row pave instead.


I like the single row diamonds a lot.  It is exquisite. The problem with the new  thin perlee is that the diamonds on top are without defined edges like in the original clover but they are very sparkly so what you see is a shapeless blob of light. They could have just had round shape like a Button d 'or instead and it would not have had any difference. In the original clover they are surrounded by metal so the clover shape pops.


----------



## periogirl28

Alena21 said:


> I like the single row diamonds a lot.  It is exquisite. The problem with the new  thin perlee is that the diamonds on top are without defined edges like in the original clover but they are very sparkly so what you see is a shapeless blob of light. They could have just had round shape like a Button d 'or instead and it would not have had any difference. In the original clover they are surrounded by metal so the clover shape pops.


That’s a very good and acute observation. I didn’t notice that from the pics and haven’t gone to preview these myself yet. I thought the big problem for me was that the clovers extended too far out and interrupts the pearling borders. Thank you. I will look out for that point when I try them on.


----------



## Alena21

periogirl28 said:


> That’s a very good and acute observation. I didn’t notice that from the pics and haven’t gone to preview these myself yet. I thought the big problem for me was that the clovers extended too far out and interrupts the pearling borders. Thank you. I will look out for that point when I try them on.


They look better and are more noticeable in the pics than in reality.
Yes what you mentioned bothered me too and also I didn't like the distance between the clovers- too wide.


----------



## nightbefore

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you for your photos.  I really wanted a thin to wear with my YG perlee pave bracelet as I don't like two thick ones stacked.
> For the price I am not sure if this is the one.  I may go for the signature or single row pave instead.


Did you consider messika move romane (pave or non pave) bangle? I don’t know how good they would stack together with clover but I think it would stack well with perlee pave. Messika move romane is the only bangle I would love to buy in future and I am someone that doesn’t wear any bracelet because I hate the weight on my wrist but this bracelet is just too beautiful (atleast to me)


----------



## missie1

My SP sent me pics of two stacked with Onyx Vintage Alhambra.  It was fabulous and I put deposit down for one


----------



## jenaps

missie1 said:


> My SP sent me pics of two stacked with Onyx Vintage Alhambra.  It was fabulous and I put deposit down for one


Can you share?


----------



## lisawhit

candeyige said:


> Just found a new pic in social media. Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5103937



I'm in the minority here but I'm pretty excited about the new thin.  I plan to wear it as pictured here but with yellow gold.


----------



## BigAkoya

Alena21 said:


> Thank you.  I was wondering if I should have sugar-coated/filtered my opinion but I was trully disappointed. Maybe my expectatios were too high.


Don't sugar coat.  I love your honesty as it's helps people see a different point of view.  We are all big enough to know it's not personal, it's preference.  

Thank you for sharing your thoughts!  I also totally agree with you on this bangle.


----------



## missie1

jenaps said:


> Can you share?


I will need to ask his permission to post on public forum.


----------



## jyyanks

I’m actually excited to check out the thinner ring. I’m petite with short stubby fingers. I wanted to buy the regular clover ring but it kind of looked ridiculous on my finger. I’m hoping the thinner version will look much better.


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> I'm in the minority here but I'm pretty excited about the new thin.  I plan to wear it as pictured here but with yellow gold.


There is a photo for you then. I took this  one really close with the macro for more detail! This is the YG one.


----------



## innerpeace85

@Alena21 Thank you for sharing pics! I initially didn’t like this design but it is growing on me now. I think it will be nice for stacking. Need to see IRL before making a decision.


----------



## 7777777

I think they look good for stacking based on the photos.


----------



## jenayb

I don't ever like to poo-poo on things that others like, but for me personally, this is a hard pass. I will not be purchasing this one.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Why can’t they just make a mini version of the original design, without changing the proportion!


----------



## couturequeen

cartierloverjs said:


> Why can’t they just make a mini version of the original design, without changing the proportion!


Maybe because the diamonds would be too small? I think they should have considered a version without diamonds or maybe a row of diamonds in between the clovers.


----------



## marialc121

missie1 said:


> My SP sent me pics of two stacked with Onyx Vintage Alhambra.  It was fabulous and I put deposit down for one



May I ask how a preorder works?  Are you obligated to purchase the item if it’s not what you expected?  Thank you!


----------



## missie1

marialc121 said:


> May I ask how a preorder works?  Are you obligated to purchase the item if it’s not what you expected?  Thank you!


This is my first pre order lol but I had to put 30% down and the rest is due when it becomes available.  Once it’s available if I don’t love it I don’t have to purchase.  The deposit will be a credit or refunded to me I’m not sure but since I have my list either way works.


----------



## prettychic

missie1 said:


> My SP sent me pics of two stacked with Onyx Vintage Alhambra.  It was fabulous and I put deposit down for one


Which two colors of gold? I am waiting for mine and hope I picked the right gold


----------



## missie1

prettychic said:


> Which two colors of gold? I am waiting for mine and hope I picked the right gold


He sent me one pic of all three.  Then a pic of the rose and yellow stacked with onyx Alhambra.   I picked the rose as I have my vintage Alhambra’s in rg.


----------



## marialc121

missie1 said:


> This is my first pre order lol but I had to put 30% down and the rest is due when it becomes available.  Once it’s available if I don’t love it I don’t have to purchase.  The deposit will be a credit or refunded to me I’m not sure but since I have my list either way works.



Thank you so much!  That is very helpful.  Will it be available on the launch?  I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## chiaoapple

Alena21 said:


> Here I tried on different combos:
> top-WG&RG, bottom YG&RG, single YG, single WG.


Thanks so much for sharing these pics and your views!


----------



## lisawhit

It's on the USA VCA website today!  And pricing is $15,800 for yg!


----------



## prettychic

Thanks lisawhit, I am going to see it when my SA gets it in, but it looks thinner online than I thought.


----------



## Winiebean

one thing im noticing online is a difference between the sizing in the new thin vs the regular version. apparently the XS size in the new thin is 5.91 inches vs 5.51 inches for the regular. guess this definitely rules out the thin for me.


----------



## glamourbag

I saw pictures of it stacked with other bracelets from the Perlee line (a couple Perlee Pearls D'Or, the single row pave, the Clover Perlee) in a reel on IG and it looked good as part of the stack. WG and RG paired together in a stack of about 5-6 various Perlee line bangles. From my perspective I think its a piece that may not be the "stand out" piece of a stack, but an accompanying piece which adds visual interest to the group as a whole. I'm still hopeful.


----------



## KristinS

Hi ! I tried on the RG sweet Perlee clover with the regular bracelet for comparison. Unfortunately, I didn‘t take a picture of the 3 golds Hope this is helpful.


----------



## glamourbag

kstropp said:


> Hi ! I tried on the RG sweet Perlee clover with the regular bracelet for comparison. Unfortunately, I didn‘t take a picture of the 3 golds Hope this is helpful.


TY!!! What were your thoughts on it? Yes, No, maybe?


----------



## innerpeace85

kstropp said:


> Hi ! I tried on the RG sweet Perlee clover with the regular bracelet for comparison. Unfortunately, I didn‘t take a picture of the 3 golds Hope this is helpful.


Thanks for sharing your try on pics! What did you think of the thin clover? I am not sure I like this stack of regular + thin clover. The spacing difference in the motifs between the two bangles doesn't look good IMHO


----------



## glamourbag

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for sharing your try on pics! What did you think of the thin clover? I am not sure I like this stack of regular + thin clover. The spacing difference in the motifs between the two bangles doesn't look good IMHO


I think something needs to go between perhaps. For ex: pearls d’or, one row, thin pave love, serpenti, pave 5 motif, etc. Something to break it up. I like things a little “jumbled” looking in my stacks, not monotonous consistency so I find adding different styles throughout the stack offers different textures, reflections, colors to the overall look. I agree with you, re: side by side. I think something else needs to be  thrown into the mix.


----------



## KristinS

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for sharing your try on pics! What did you think of the thin clover? I am not sure I like this stack of regular + thin clover. The spacing difference in the motifs between the two bangles doesn't look good IMHO


I was not in love with the sweet / thin clover, and reinforced my initial impression that I will go for the regular. You’re right .. it will be difficult to stack because of how The clovers are spaced (especially, if you’re OCD like me). The sweet / thin clover was designed for a particular part of the market … which I guess I’m not a part of haha. The SA and VCA store were also feeling a similar sentiment, as well.


----------



## KristinS

glamourbag said:


> TY!!! What were your thoughts on it? Yes, No, maybe?


It is a definite NO for me. The bracelet just felt too squished. I’d rather save for the regular clover than go for something I wasn’t in love with.


----------



## glamourbag

kstropp said:


> It is a definite NO for me. The bracelet just felt too squished. I’d rather save for the regular clover than go for something I wasn’t in love with.


100%!! I totally agree. They aren't cheap so it has to be a love. Likewise, for me it will have to be a love irl otherwise there are too many other items I want.


----------



## KristinS

glamourbag said:


> 100%!! I totally agree. They aren't cheap so it has to be a love. Likewise, for me it will have to be a love irl otherwise there are too many other items I want.


I’m soooo curious how this new launch will perform for VCA. I don’t know about you, but I want more products (even though I have a long wishlist) … just not this one ‍


----------



## cartierloverjs

kstropp said:


> It is a definite NO for me. The bracelet just felt too squished. I’d rather save for the regular clover than go for something I wasn’t in love with.


Thank you for sharing the photos! How do you like the ring? Did you try it? It’s a shame the bracelet doesn’t work


----------



## innerpeace85

glamourbag said:


> I think something needs to go between perhaps. For ex: pearls d’or, one row, thin pave love, serpenti, pave 5 motif, etc. Something to break it up. I like things a little “jumbled” looking in my stacks, not monotonous consistency so I find adding different styles throughout the stack offers different textures, reflections, colors to the overall look. I agree with you, re: side by side. I think something else needs to be  thrown into the mix.


I think Clover design is quite distinct and even if you add something as buffer in between the two, you can still see the spacing difference. This is all based on pics and I could be completely wrong here.
My wrists are very small(I take out 6/8 links in 5 motif bracelet and I am size 15 in JUC) and I don't think I would be able to add a third bracelet in my stack. I am going to stick to my original wishlist of Clover regular bracelet in RG and will wait for VCA to release RG Guilloche(or maybe approve my SO request).



kstropp said:


> I was not in love with the sweet / thin clover, and reinforced my initial impression that I will go for the regular. You’re right .. it will be difficult to stack because of how The clovers are spaced (especially, if you’re OCD like me). The sweet / thin clover was designed for a particular part of the market … which I guess I’m not a part of haha. The SA and VCA store were also feeling a similar sentiment, as well.


I think Clover thin line will be well received just like Cartier thin line(which I am not a fan of!). I am sure VCA will add more pieces in thin Clover for stacking options.


----------



## KristinS

cartierloverjs said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos! How do you like the ring? Did you try it? It’s a shame the bracelet doesn’t work


I did not try in the ring, but was planning on it during my trip, I think I got distracted by the other eye candy in the store and forgot about it. Maybe that’s a sign?! The SA mentioned that she did prefer the ring over the bracelet, though.


----------



## KristinS

cartierloverjs said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos! How do you like the ring? Did you try it? It’s a shame the bracelet doesn’t work


It’s okay .. all good things ! It just affirmed what I do love, my priorities and decisions I will make.


----------



## lynne_ross

kstropp said:


> Hi ! I tried on the RG sweet Perlee clover with the regular bracelet for comparison. Unfortunately, I didn‘t take a picture of the 3 golds Hope this is helpful.


Thanks the pictures. Reaffirms my thoughts to get a second wg regular clover to wear separate or together with my yg.  My favourite stack is the clover and the single line pave. This thin pairing doesn’t work for me from pics.


----------



## jenayb

kstropp said:


> Hi ! I tried on the RG sweet Perlee clover with the regular bracelet for comparison. Unfortunately, I didn‘t take a picture of the 3 golds Hope this is helpful.



Wow... a resounding no from me. Thank you for posting!


----------



## periogirl28

kstropp said:


> Hi ! I tried on the RG sweet Perlee clover with the regular bracelet for comparison. Unfortunately, I didn‘t take a picture of the 3 golds Hope this is helpful.


Thank you!


----------



## PhoenixH

Hi I took this photo and thought I’d post here if anyone needs it as reference. All 3 golds together with the new slim RG stacked in the middle. I purposely spaced them out for this pic. But they will all fall nicely into a stack when worn, no gaps


----------



## marbella8

I have to be honest, the actual photos make me realize that it truly is a stacking piece like the small love or small nail, which I never thought I’d prefer to VCA, but they are way nicer and a much-better price point, as is the regular VCA-Signature bangle.

The ring is a great idea, bc the regular size doesn’t work for my fingers.

If the bracelet was just under $10,000, it would be worth it, if someone liked it, bc it’s VCA. To me, it’s not worth more than $5,000, bc you have to stack it. There are so many better options at $16,000. 

Of course I’m sure other people will rock it, and congrats to you all.


----------



## chiaoapple

kstropp said:


> I’m soooo curious how this new launch will perform for VCA. I don’t know about you, but I want more products (even though I have a long wishlist) … just not this one ‍


It seems people’s opinions are quite diverse on this piece! I am very much on the fence and am looking forward to seeing it in person next week. The price point... I find that when it comes to VCA if I love the design I sort of blank out on processing the price. If I go, “oh this is too expensive for what it is”, it probably means I don’t love it and should move on.
As to how it will do, well I am prepared to be surprised as apparently the new lucky line, which I was not super impressed by, did very well in my area and is all sold out!


----------



## cartierloverjs

chiaoapple said:


> It seems people’s opinions are quite diverse on this piece! I am very much on the fence and am looking forward to seeing it in person next week. The price point... I find that when it comes to VCA if I love the design I sort of blank out on processing the price. If I go, “oh this is too expensive for what it is”, it probably means I don’t love it and should move on.
> As to how it will do, well I am prepared to be surprised as apparently the new lucky line, which I was not super impressed by, did very well in my area and is all sold out!


Please do try the ring… I am interested in the ring but there is no VCA boutique nearby. TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

Went in for afternoon tea and to preview the Sweet Perlee line. Try on stack, arranged by my SA, with my own regular bangle. I will have a think about these. My SA gifted us flowers for our wedding anniversary.
Also the store received a pink sapphire + pave diamond Frivole RG pendant.


----------



## cartierloverjs

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5108865
> View attachment 5108866
> 
> Went in for afternoon tea and to preview the Sweet Perlee line. Try on stack, arranged by my SA, with my own regular bangle. I will have a think about these. My SA gifted us flowers for our wedding anniversary.
> Also the store received a pink sapphire + pave diamond Frivole RG pendant.


Lovely flowers! Thank you for posting the photo. Love the ring on you! Happy anniversary!


----------



## jyyanks

marbella8 said:


> I have to be honest, the actual photos make me realize that it truly is a stacking piece like the small love or small nail, which I never thought I’d prefer to VCA, but they are way nicer and a much-better price point, as is the regular VCA-Signature bangle.
> 
> The ring is a great idea, bc the regular size doesn’t work for my fingers.
> 
> If the bracelet was just under $10,000, it would be worth it, if someone liked it, bc it’s VCA. To me, it’s not worth more than $5,000, bc you have to stack it. There are so many better options at $16,000.
> 
> Of course I’m sure other people will rock it, and congrats to you all.


My thoughts exactly! For the price point, I’d rather buy the signature (biased because I have one) with the perlee (next on my wish list) or save for the full size clover.  I know many people will rock it but I’m actually happy that I don’t need to add to my wish list!!!

The ring is another story - that’s definitely on the wish list



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5108865
> View attachment 5108866
> 
> Went in for afternoon tea and to preview the Sweet Perlee line. Try on stack, arranged by my SA, with my own regular bangle. I will have a think about these. My SA gifted us flowers for our wedding anniversary.
> Also the store received a pink sapphire + pave diamond Frivole RG pendant.


Happy Anniversary!!! Pink sapphire + pave diamond frivole - omg - drooling!!! Thanks for posting the ring - definitely staying in my wish list!


----------



## cartierloverjs

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5108865
> View attachment 5108866
> 
> Went in for afternoon tea and to preview the Sweet Perlee line. Try on stack, arranged by my SA, with my own regular bangle. I will have a think about these. My SA gifted us flowers for our wedding anniversary.
> Also the store received a pink sapphire + pave diamond Frivole RG pendant.


Curious what’s your honest opinion of the ring? If you don’t mind sharing. Criticism is totally fine… thanks…


----------



## periogirl28

cartierloverjs said:


> Curious what’s your honest opinion of the ring? If you don’t mind sharing. Criticism is totally fine… thanks…


I actually like it. It’s comfortable, it goes well with my regular Clover bangle without it matching exactly. The price point is not bad, but the motifs being far apart means I hardly see any. I was considering the regular one before this launch and may go for that anyway when my size arrives. I hope this helps.


----------



## cartierloverjs

periogirl28 said:


> I actually like it. It’s comfortable, it goes well with my regular Clover bangle without it matching exactly. The price point is not bad, but the motifs being far apart means I hardly see any. I was considering the regular one before this launch and may go for that anyway when my size arrives. I hope this helps.


Thank you! It helps a lot. Indeed the motifs are a bit far away. When I saw the photos, even thought why don’t they just leave one motif in the center, so that when I wash hands, at least it will be easier/smoother without clovers on the back, lol. My fingers are very short, this one may still fit me most.


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5108865
> View attachment 5108866
> 
> Went in for afternoon tea and to preview the Sweet Perlee line. Try on stack, arranged by my SA, with my own regular bangle. I will have a think about these. My SA gifted us flowers for our wedding anniversary.
> Also the store received a pink sapphire + pave diamond Frivole RG pendant.


Wishing you a happy anniversary! The slim ring is actually quite pretty on your dainty fingers!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Hi I took this photo and thought I’d post here if anyone needs it as reference. All 3 golds together with the new slim RG stacked in the middle. I purposely spaced them out for this pic. But they will all fall nicely into a stack when worn, no gaps


The fact that the clovers are not spaced the same reallllllly bothers me.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Wishing you a happy anniversary! The slim ring is actually quite pretty on your dainty fingers!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## Violet Bleu

I’m just going to be blunt and say that VCA really dropped the ball on this release. The clovers not being spaced properly and the beading being cut off are really disappointing. I need to go see them in person to make a final judgment, but honestly I don’t even have the desire to anymore. For this price point, I would rather have the original or something else entirely. So many other brands have more finished bangles at this price point, so this is pretty disappointing for me to see from VCA. Hopefully they think through any further releases. The price point is too high to appeal to new clients, and it seems a lot of loyal VCA fans prefer the original. So I’m not sure who this is supposed to appeal to.


----------



## shyla14

I was so excited for Thin Clover release but what a letdown.
It is a resounding no for me. I also think the price point is off.


----------



## innerpeace85

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5108865
> View attachment 5108866
> 
> Went in for afternoon tea and to preview the Sweet Perlee line. Try on stack, arranged by my SA, with my own regular bangle. I will have a think about these. My SA gifted us flowers for our wedding anniversary.
> Also the store received a pink sapphire + pave diamond Frivole RG pendant.


Happy Anniversary!! Wishing you best of health and happiness
Did you get the Frivole pendant?


----------



## periogirl28

innerpeace85 said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Wishing you best of health and happiness
> Did you get the Frivole pendant?


Thank you! I am debating the earrings instead but he is holding the pendant for me.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> The fact that the clovers are not spaced the same reallllllly bothers me.


I did not notice this ‘til you pointed it out but I was not looking closely since the bracelet does not appeal to me. Wonder they did not space it same…so strange.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I did not notice this ‘til you pointed it out but I was not looking closely since the bracelet does not appeal to me. Wonder they did not space it same…so strange.


I would guess it's to save costs.  Fewer clovers, fewer diamonds.  The classic Clover is 1.79ct total diamond weight.  This new Sweet Clover is only 0.69ct total diamond weight.  It's really more like a gold bangle, not a lot of diamond bling.


----------



## missie1

Here is pic of bangles stacked with Alhambra.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I would guess it's to save costs.  Fewer clovers, fewer diamonds.  The classic Clover is 1.79ct total diamond weight.  This new Sweet Clover is only 0.69ct total diamond weight.  It's really more like a gold bangle, not a lot of diamond bling.


I was referring to that the clovers appear to be spaced differently between both bracelets, even after removing half the clovers. I guess they had to since they have 5 clovers on each side and need to shift them to space them within a side. But that causes them to be off compared to regular.


----------



## jenayb

I'm sorry - this should honestly be an $8-10k piece. The price point is so discouraging, and for me personally, the execution here is just totally a miss. Dare I say, it looks cheap. There isn't any fluidity to the design. The clovers look like they are too big for the bracelet, that they messed up on dimensions, but had the materials and decided to just throw it together anyway.


----------



## cartierloverjs

I have given up convincing myself to accept the ring. It just doesn’t look 100% right!


----------



## lisawhit

I maybe in the minority here but I absolutely love the new thin sweet perlee clover bracelet


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry - this should honestly be an $8-10k piece. The price point is so discouraging, and for me personally, the execution here is just totally a miss. Dare I say, it looks cheap. There isn't any fluidity to the design. The clovers look like they are too big for the bracelet, that they messed up on dimensions, but had the materials and decided to just throw it together anyway.


I agree 100%.


----------



## lisawhit

Another picture


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5108865
> View attachment 5108866
> 
> Went in for afternoon tea and to preview the Sweet Perlee line. Try on stack, arranged by my SA, with my own regular bangle. I will have a think about these. My SA gifted us flowers for our wedding anniversary.
> Also the store received a pink sapphire + pave diamond Frivole RG pendant.


Happy belated anniversary! I love the ring on you and fingers crossed that you get the pendant you love! Your flowers are beautiful too and such a thoughtful gift from your SA!


----------



## glamourbag

lisawhit said:


> Another picture


I like you have it here with the Perles D'or in between. I think it looks nice in this stack. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> I like you have it here with the Perles D'or in between. I think it looks nice in this stack. Congratulations!!!!


Thank you


----------



## wisconsin

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry - this should honestly be an $8-10k piece. The price point is so discouraging, and for me personally, the execution here is just totally a miss. Dare I say, it looks cheap. There isn't any fluidity to the design. The clovers look like they are too big for the bracelet, that they messed up on dimensions, but had the materials and decided to just throw it together anyway.


Agree especially on price point 10-12k at most.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I saw the release and immediately came to TPF for pictures. I am not sure this will be the piece for me, but as a rule I need to try it on before I make a final decision. Anyone else?


----------



## shyla14

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry - this should honestly be an $8-10k piece. The price point is so discouraging, and for me personally, the execution here is just totally a miss. Dare I say, it looks cheap. There isn't any fluidity to the design. The clovers look like they are too big for the bracelet, that they messed up on dimensions, but had the materials and decided to just throw it together anyway.


Agree! 1000%


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> I like you have it here with the Perles D'or in between. I think it looks nice in this stack. Congratulations!!!!


Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

lisawhit said:


> Another picture


Congrats! It's an amazing stack and I can see why you chose it to add it on. Wear it all in good health!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Happy belated anniversary! I love the ring on you and fingers crossed that you get the pendant you love! Your flowers are beautiful too and such a thoughtful gift from your SA!


Thank you kindly. Van Cleef always exceeds expectations. My actual anniversary isn't until next week.


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> I maybe in the minority here but I absolutely love the new thin sweet perlee clover bracelet


I might not like the new thin one but this pic makes the Perlee Perles very desirable


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> I maybe in the minority here but I absolutely love the new thin sweet perlee clover bracelet


I love it as well.  It looks good stacked with all three.


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> I like you have it here with the Perles D'or in between. I think it looks nice in this stack. Congratulations!!!!


thank you, the perlee D'or is an amazing stacking bracelet


----------



## lisawhit

missie1 said:


> I love it as well.  It looks good stacked with all three.


thank you


----------



## lisawhit

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! It's an amazing stack and I can see why you chose it to add it on. Wear it all in good health!


thank you periogirl, I'm so excited to have options with both bracelets


----------



## chiaoapple

So I tried on the YG and WG… didn’t hate it, didn’t love it either. Completely personal opinion — I feel that if I had these pieces, sure it will look alright in various stacks but it wouldn’t necessarily improve my “stack game” if you know what I mean. 
So for now it’s a pass.


----------



## lisawhit




----------



## lisawhit




----------



## Iama101

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 5111711


Thanks so much for the photos of various way one can stack it. This particular combo of thin perlee and perlee d are the combo I had in mind. Appreciate you are showing us so that I can make an informed decision. ☺️


----------



## lisawhit

Iama101 said:


> Thanks so much for the photos of various way one can stack it. This particular combo of thin perlee and perlee d are the combo I had in mind. Appreciate you are showing us so that I can make an informed decision. ☺


My pleasure, I’m thrilled with it!   It layers nicely with the clovers bracelet but for a smaller stack look, it’s absolutely amazing too!


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 5111711


Lovely


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tried the sweet perlee clover bracelets at the store today. It’s a nice stacking option but it’s not pure love for me. Again, I have learnt ‘never say never’ with Hermès and VCA so that’s all I will say. 

Took a few pics of different stacking options for those considering it. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> So I tried on the YG and WG… didn’t hate it, didn’t love it either. Completely personal opinion — I feel that if I had these pieces, sure it will look alright in various stacks but it wouldn’t necessarily improve my “stack game” if you know what I mean.
> So for now it’s a pass.
> View attachment 5111707
> View attachment 5111708


Feeling the same!


----------



## HADASSA

chiaoapple said:


> So I tried on the YG and WG… didn’t hate it, didn’t love it either. Completely personal opinion — I feel that if I had these pieces, sure it will look alright in various stacks but it wouldn’t necessarily improve my “stack game” if you know what I mean.
> So for now it’s a pass.
> View attachment 5111707
> View attachment 5111708


@chiaoapple, I agree about this SWEET version not really adding to your stack but it looks lovely nevertheless.  Is that the SINGLE ROW PERLEE in the first pic?


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 5111711





lisawhit said:


> View attachment 5111733


@lisawhit, I much prefer this stacked with thinner pieces, in that way it can stand out. Great inspiration for those who are considering it.


----------



## HADASSA

eternallove4bag said:


> Tried the sweet perlee clover bracelets at the store today. It’s a nice stacking option but it’s not pure love for me. Again, I have learnt ‘never say never’ with Hermès and VCA so that’s all I will say.
> 
> Took a few pics of different stacking options for those considering it. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112080
> View attachment 5112081
> View attachment 5112082
> View attachment 5112083
> View attachment 5112084


The MINIMALIST ME preferring the look of the SINGLE ROW stacked with the SIGNATURE alone !!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chiaoapple

HADASSA said:


> @chiaoapple, I agree about this SWEET version not really adding to your stack but it looks lovely nevertheless.  Is that the SINGLE ROW PERLEE in the first pic?


Hi, yes it’s the single row perlee


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> The MINIMALIST ME preferring the look of the SINGLE ROW stacked with the SIGNATURE alone !!! Thank you for sharing.





chiaoapple said:


> Hi, yes it’s the single row perlee


I think the Single Row is such understated elegance


----------



## cartierloverjs

HADASSA said:


> I think the Single Row is such understated elegance


I was asking the same question when I saw the photo - love it!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Tried the sweet perlee clover bracelets at the store today. It’s a nice stacking option but it’s not pure love for me. Again, I have learnt ‘never say never’ with Hermès and VCA so that’s all I will say.
> 
> Took a few pics of different stacking options for those considering it. Hope this is helpful.


Thank you for the beautiful pics. Very helpful, as is everyone else's who have shared. I still feel this piece is pretty and has potential to one day come home. I will just need to see it irl and determine how it will be paired and also go into it knowing this is a pairing/layering piece. I suppose one shouldn't have to "work so hard to find a way for this piece to be worn" but I am trying to see it not as a Perlee clover alternative. It is not. Im looking at it from the perspective that it is just another design option for us to layer WITH our other Perlee line pieces (or other brands) just like the Perles, 1 row, 3 row, Signature, etc. By comparing the the two, I'm setting myself up for disappointment. I know I cannot want the impact of the original at the price of its little sister (would be nice though); in that case I should stick to another original. All the combinations you have shown here look good together. To be honest though: its that two butterfly ring (in all its options) which kills me every time (in a good way). You have the most elegant way of wearing these pieces. Pure eye candy. Thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

HADASSA said:


> The MINIMALIST ME preferring the look of the SINGLE ROW stacked with the SIGNATURE alone !!! Thank you for sharing.


I am totally with you! I actually prefer no more than a couple of bracelets stacked together for everyday wear! That’s how I usually wear my perlee bracelets. Perlee clover is usually worn alone or with my white mop 5 motif on my left wrists and the single row with signature bracelet are on my right wrists.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Thank you for the beautiful pics. Very helpful, as is everyone else's who have shared. I still feel this piece is pretty and has potential to one day come home. I will just need to see it irl and determine how it will be paired and also go into it knowing this is a pairing/layering piece. I suppose one shouldn't have to "work so hard to find a way for this piece to be worn" but I am trying to see it not as a Perlee clover alternative. It is not. Im looking at it from the perspective that it is just another design option for us to layer WITH our other Perlee line pieces (or other brands) just like the Perles, 1 row, 3 row, Signature, etc. By comparing the the two, I'm setting myself up for disappointment. I know I cannot want the impact of the original at the price of its little sister (would be nice though); in that case I should stick to another original. All the combinations you have shown here look good together. To be honest though: its that two butterfly ring (in all its options) which kills me every time (in a good way). You have the most elegant way of wearing these pieces. Pure eye candy. Thank you.


Thank you so much  … you are very very kind. I am with you that the sweet perlee clover bracelet cannot be seen as an alternative for the original perlee clover bracelet. Anyone who thinks that is setting themselves up for some major disappointment. As a layering alternative it’s nice to have but at that price point I am struggling but then I have issues with all luxury brands insane price points so I guess that’s a moot point… it’s all about perception and the price we are willing to pay is a reflection of the subjective value of that object for us.

One thing I did feel strongly about was that if I was ever going to add it as a stacking option it would have to be the WG one because it brings out a nice contrast to my original RG perlee clover bracelet. And this coming from someone who does not like WG on her skin tone!! I felt the RG version just blended with the my other bracelets and added nothing special to my stack.

Regarding the butterfly BTF ring, I am so enamored by it! I am still torn between adding that this year or just get the Frivole pave earrings and pendant to match my Frivole pave BTF ring! I got some first world problems it seems


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much  … you are very very kind. I am with you that the sweet perlee clover bracelet cannot be seen as an alternative for the original perlee clover bracelet. Anyone who thinks that is setting themselves up for some major disappointment. As a layering alternative it’s nice to have but at that price point I am struggling but then I have issues with all luxury brands insane price points so I guess that’s a moot point… it’s all about perception and the price we are willing to pay is a reflection of the subjective value of that object for us.
> 
> One thing I did feel strongly about was that if I was ever going to add it as a stacking option it would have to be the WG one because it brings out a nice contrast to my original RG perlee clover bracelet. And this coming from someone who does not like WG on her skin tone!! I felt the RG version just blended with the my other bracelets and added nothing special to my stack.
> 
> Regarding the butterfly BTF ring, I am so enamored by it! I am still torn between adding that this year or just get the Frivole pave earrings and pendant to match my Frivole pave BTF ring! I got some first world problems it seems


I hear you on the prices and it is something I am struggling with on this piece especially. I am the reverse to you regarding the metal color but working along the same concept: Where you are possibly considering the thin WG to add with your RG, I have the WG original and am looking to add the thin RG (if I do). Mind you, any other pieces as part of this stack which I add in the future will also likely be RG. I think the two together add a nice contrast, otherwise, yes, it all ends up being a bit too much of one color.

Re: the ring vs earrings: if you know your eventually going to get the ring perhaps complete your Frivole set first. I think that would be nice. Then you are "done" that collection and can move on to the next. Who knows you may decide to move on to a "Fauna" collection next by not only getting the ring but also earrings or a pendant. Like you said: never say never! I am existed to see your next steps and am sure they will be the best decision for you! Again, thanks for all those lovely pics.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think this is a hard pass due to the price point For a stacking piece. I like the look of two bangles with the vintage Alhambra. But that is over $31K. And for that amount of $, I’m buying something else.

ETA: the Graff bangles are looking better and better.


----------



## glamourbag

etoupebirkin said:


> I think this is a hard pass due to the price point For a stacking piece. I like the look of two bangles with the vintage Alhambra. But that is over $31K. And for that amount of $, I’m buying something else.
> 
> ETA: the Graff bangles are looking better and better.


Funny you mention Graff...I just emailed them regarding some Tilda's Bow pieces. Sadly the only store we have is across the country form me! But yes, I think Graff has some outstanding fun pieces as well. They definitely have some alternatives to VCA which are beautiful...Off topic I know....


----------



## AlexaKate

I first see pics of these thin clover bracelet in some Arabian IG which I genuinely thought they are some form of replica/ tribute to the original version. Now that VCA has released it I think they are trying to fill in a price gap when it comes to their bangle. I see they are trying to catch up with the stacking trend by making the thin version of the original clover.  its good for stacking but so far I haven’t find a stack with it that get me hooked ~ I like the orignal version still but not the hefty price tags


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I hear you on the prices and it is something I am struggling with on this piece especially. I am the reverse to you regarding the metal color but working along the same concept: Where you are possibly considering the thin WG to add with your RG, I have the WG original and am looking to add the thin RG (if I do). Mind you, any other pieces as part of this stack which I add in the future will also likely be RG. I think the two together add a nice contrast, otherwise, yes, it all ends up being a bit too much of one color.
> 
> Re: the ring vs earrings: if you know your eventually going to get the ring perhaps complete your Frivole set first. I think that would be nice. Then you are "done" that collection and can move on to the next. Who knows you may decide to move on to a "Fauna" collection next by not only getting the ring but also earrings or a pendant. Like you said: never say never! I am existed to see your next steps and am sure they will be the best decision for you! Again, thanks for all those lovely pics.


I agree with you 100%! WG and RG clover bracelets add such an interesting dimension to the stackZ like you, I would only do RG for anything else I add to the stack. I am only willing to deviate with WG clover!

Haha! With VCA and H honestly, anything and everything is possible! I never thought I would wear an animal print as a shawl but with Hermès I changed that mindset and now again with VCA I am doing the same with the butterfly ring! I never thought I would own a fauna piece! Gotta think some more on what to add next. I have sometime and I always feel planning is more than half the fun!


----------



## HADASSA

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much  … you are very very kind. I am with you that the sweet perlee clover bracelet cannot be seen as an alternative for the original perlee clover bracelet. Anyone who thinks that is setting themselves up for some major disappointment. As a layering alternative it’s nice to have but at that price point I am struggling but then I have issues with all luxury brands insane price points so I guess that’s a moot point… it’s all about perception and the price we are willing to pay is a reflection of the subjective value of that object for us.
> 
> One thing I did feel strongly about was that if I was ever going to add it as a stacking option it would have to be the WG one because it brings out a nice contrast to my original RG perlee clover bracelet. And this coming from someone who does not like WG on her skin tone!! I felt the RG version just blended with the my other bracelets and added nothing special to my stack.
> 
> Regarding the butterfly BTF ring, I am so enamored by it! I am still torn between adding that this year or just get the Frivole pave earrings and pendant to match my Frivole pave BTF ring! I got some first world problems it seems


I echo the same sentiment as @glamourbag, the Frivole Earrings will be GAME, SET, MATCH


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much  … you are very very kind. I am with you that the sweet perlee clover bracelet cannot be seen as an alternative for the original perlee clover bracelet. Anyone who thinks that is setting themselves up for some major disappointment. As a layering alternative it’s nice to have but at that price point I am struggling but then I have issues with all luxury brands insane price points so I guess that’s a moot point… it’s all about perception and the price we are willing to pay is a reflection of the subjective value of that object for us.
> 
> One thing I did feel strongly about was that if I was ever going to add it as a stacking option it would have to be the WG one because it brings out a nice contrast to my original RG perlee clover bracelet. And this coming from someone who does not like WG on her skin tone!! I felt the RG version just blended with the my other bracelets and added nothing special to my stack.
> 
> Regarding the butterfly BTF ring, I am so enamored by it! I am still torn between adding that this year or just get the Frivole pave earrings and pendant to match my Frivole pave BTF ring! I got some first world problems it seems


I vote Frivole earrings and pendant.  You already have the super gorgeous Frivole BTF ring, no need to add another ring yet.  I would focus on getting a set.  A Frivole set is spectacular.  
Just my two cents.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HADASSA said:


> I echo the same sentiment as @glamourbag, the Frivole Earrings will be GAME, SET, MATCH


Hehe the matchy matchy in me is already doing a happy dance at the thought of that! So, after much thinking, I know for a surety now that the Frivole earrings are coming home with me this year!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I vote Frivole earrings and pendant.  You already have the super gorgeous Frivole BTF ring, no need to add another ring yet.  I would focus on getting a set.  A Frivole set is spectacular.
> Just my two cents.  Good luck deciding!


It’s just crazy how mindsets change after trying a piece multiple times! I was on the fence with the Frivole earrings and now after trying them on multiple times at the store I am so in love with them that I know I am bringing them home 100% … thank you for always giving your honest opinion to everyone and helping them with their thought process! Now I totally understand your love for Frivole earrings because I feel the same finally …. I am in two minds about the pendant versus the butterfly ring now. Part of me says get the Frivole earrings and the butterfly ring this year, and then the rational part says ‘You just got the Frivole BTF ring. Enjoy that first!’.

Since I like sets of two, my Frivole set would be complete with the earrings and the ring. For the pendant, I tried the RDN mini pendant in white mop at my store and now I am crushing over it! If VCA releases the mini pendant in onyx I would be all over it! I got problems!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s just crazy how mindsets change after trying a piece multiple times! I was on the fence with the Frivole earrings and now after trying them on multiple times at the store I am so in love with them that I know I am bringing them home 100% … thank you for always giving your honest opinion to everyone and helping them with their thought process! Now I totally understand your love for Frivole earrings because I feel the same finally …. I am in two minds about the pendant versus the butterfly ring now. Part of me says get the Frivole earrings and the butterfly ring this year, and then the rational part says ‘You just got the Frivole BTF ring. Enjoy that first!’.
> 
> Since I like sets of two, my Frivole set would be complete with the earrings and the ring. For the pendant, I tried the RDN mini pendant in white mop at my store and now I am crushing over it! If VCA releases the mini pendant in onyx I would be all over it! I got problems!


I am so glad you decided to get the earrings.  You will love them and what a gorgeous set! If you can get both, I would do both the earrings and butterfly ring.  I was in a similar situation as you.. I got the Lotus ring recently after I purchased Frivole, and I am really glad I did.   

But after you get these two pieces... that's it!  
I said the same thing to myself after getting a bunch of stuff recently.  One important thing I tell myself... The fun of collecting jewelry is not buying everything at once.  
The fun of collecting jewelry is pacing yourself.  To enjoy your recently acquired pieces, but to also dream & plan wisely how you want to build to your collection. 

So... I vote buy the Frivole earrings and butterfly ring now!  
Then, control thyself, enjoy your new pieces, and start dreaming & planning again.  
It will be twice as fun.  

I am so happy for you!  Congrats in advance!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I am so glad you decided to get the earrings.  You will love them and what a gorgeous set! If you can get both, I would do both the earrings and butterfly ring.  I was in a similar situation as you.. I got the Lotus ring recently after I purchased Frivole, and I am really glad I did.
> 
> But after you get these two pieces... that's it!
> I said the same thing to myself after getting a bunch of stuff recently.  One important thing I tell myself... The fun of collecting jewelry is not buying everything at once.
> The fun of collecting jewelry is pacing yourself.  To enjoy your recently acquired pieces, but to also dream & plan wisely how you want to build to your collection.
> 
> So... I vote buy the Frivole earrings and butterfly ring now!
> Then, control thyself, enjoy your new pieces, and start dreaming & planning again.
> It will be twice as fun.
> 
> I am so happy for you!  Congrats in advance!


Thank you so much! You are so right! I always remind myself that I am in for the long haul and not to rush into buying things all at once. Half the fun, maybe more is planning, strategizing! We have to take the time to smell the roses… and yes, I am leaning towards getting both the butterfly ring and the earrings this year and then taking a small break to enjoy everything I have. By the time I am ready to get back to buying again, I am sure VCA would have released new things to lure me again


----------



## HADASSA

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe the matchy matchy in me is already doing a happy dance at the thought of that! So, after much thinking, I know for a surety now that the Frivole earrings are coming home with me this year!


Yay !!!!!! Can't wait to see the Frivole Family all together


----------



## nycmamaofone

I got to try on the ring and the bracelet today while I was at the boutique. Much better in person but I still like the OG one better.


----------



## eternallove4bag

HADASSA said:


> Yay !!!!!! Can't wait to see the Frivole Family all together


Thank you! Super excited for fall when I get my hands on those beautiful earrings


----------



## KristinS

Asianfashionista tries in the sweet Perlee bracelet about halfway through the video below:


----------



## smiley13tree

Tried on a few pieces today. I love the ring, but the bracelet definitely looks best stacked. I quite like the idea of wearing it with only the Cartier love.


----------



## glamourbag

smiley13tree said:


> Tried on a few pieces today. I love the ring, but the bracelet definitely looks best stacked. I quite like the idea of wearing it with only the Cartier love.


I tired it today too. 100% agree with you it is a stacking piece not an "on its own piece". I tried it with the Perles D'Or and my original Perlee Clover and actually really liked it.


----------



## Stella0925

eternallove4bag said:


> Tried the sweet perlee clover bracelets at the store today. It’s a nice stacking option but it’s not pure love for me. Again, I have learnt ‘never say never’ with Hermès and VCA so that’s all I will say.
> 
> Took a few pics of different stacking options for those considering it. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112080
> View attachment 5112081
> View attachment 5112082
> View attachment 5112083
> View attachment 5112084



I really like the thin perlee stacked with the single row!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Stella0925 said:


> I really like the thin perlee stacked with the single row!


The thin perlee is really a good stacking option. Are you considering it?


----------



## Stella0925

eternallove4bag said:


> The thin perlee is really a good stacking option. Are you considering it?



Probably not. Not in a couple years at least. I’m still saving up for the regular size perlee or a single row lol 

Also for the sweet perlee, I feel it goes better with other bracelets that are thinner as well. I have reg love and reg JUC, so far from the pics I’ve seen not a big fan. And you can see that, I tend to get regular versions lol


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Funny you mention Graff...I just emailed them regarding some Tilda's Bow pieces. Sadly the only store we have is across the country form me! But yes, I think Graff has some outstanding fun pieces as well. They definitely have some alternatives to VCA which are beautiful...Off topic I know....


Hi!  I tried on Tilda’s bow.  It’s a new collection, and it’s dainty. They have pieces that are not online such as a large bow ring.  I’ll post a photo in the “what other jewelry” thread to keep this thread on topic (so I don’t get banned!).


----------



## Violet Bleu

Wow. . . I’m totally going to eat my words. I recently tried this on and fell in love! I’ve been looking for a thin bracelet to add to my stack to break up all the rose gold. It was simply stunning!  I was considering getting a tennis bracelet but am looking at this instead. All of my logic and opinions about the design and price have been utterly thrown out the window! What does everyone think? I’m going to think really hard on it since I sometimes purchase jewelry impulsively and later wish I would have allocated my funds differently. Here is a try-on pic (not mine yet):


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow. . . I’m totally going to eat my words. I recently tried this on and fell in love! I’ve been looking for a thin bracelet to add to my stack to break up all the rose gold. It was simply stunning!  I was considering getting a tennis bracelet but am looking at this instead. All of my logic and opinions about the design and price have been utterly thrown out the window! What does everyone think? Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130680


Hi!  The thin size looks nice in your stack.

If it were me though, I would stay with the RG theme.  Your stack is a busy stack, but what ties it together nicely is the RG theme.  To me, when I see the WG bangle, it breaks that theme.  What I see now is a person who wants to wear all her bangles on the wrist.  The single WG bracelet makes it a bit hodge podge looking because it's four RG bangles and one WG.  If the ratio were different, it might work better.  I hope that makes sense.  It's my opinion of course, and in the end, it's what you love that matters.  

Just my two cents... I vote yes, but in RG!   Hope that helps in your decision.  

ETA:  By the way, my other two cents is I think you can wear the classic Clover in this stack.  Your stack is bold, and the Classic Clover will really pop in this bold stack.  So my vote here is unless you really love the Sweet Clover, maybe try the RG Classic Clover and see if you like that.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  The thin size looks nice in your stack.
> 
> If it were me though, I would stay with the RG theme.  Your stack is a busy stack, but what ties it together nicely is the RG theme.  To me, when I see the WG bangle, it breaks that theme.  What I see now is a person who wants to wear all her bangles on the wrist.  The single WG bracelet makes it a bit hodge podge looking because it's four RG bangles and one WG.  If the ratio were different, it might work better.  I hope that makes sense.  It's my opinion of course, and in the end, it's what you love that matters.
> 
> Just my two cents... I vote yes, but in RG!   Hope that helps in your decision.
> 
> ETA:  By the way, my other two cents is I think you can wear the classic Clover in this stack.  Your stack is bold, and the Classic Clover will really pop in this bold stack.  So my vote here is unless you really love the Sweet Clover, maybe try the RG Classic Clover and see if you like that.


This is really good advice! I love the contrast of the WG, but I’m not sure if I will love it long-term or it’s just a phase. And I feel like the classic size might be too thick for my stack, so I was looking for something thinner. But I’m not entirely sure. I do think my stack needs some diamonds in it, and I’m kind of stuck on what to add. I didn’t love the RG because it kind of blended too much. Here is a terrible pic:


	

		
			
		

		
	
And here’s the single row for good measure:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Thoughts @BigAkoya?


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> This is really good advice! I love the contrast of the WG, but I’m not sure if I will love it long-term or it’s just a phase. And I feel like the classic size might be too thick for my stack, so I was looking for something thinner. But I’m not entirely sure. I do think my stack needs some diamonds in it, and I’m kind of stuck on what to add. I didn’t love the RG because it kind of blended too much. Here is a terrible pic:
> View attachment 5130705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the single row for good measure:
> View attachment 5130706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts @BigAkoya?


I like the single row with your stack!  And yes, I think your stack needs some diamonds too.  There is already a lot of metal in your stack, and I think the single row diamond bangle elevates your stack to more than just “a bunch of gold bangles” if that makes sense.  

I also think the single row bangle is more lasting than than the thin perlee which you will most likely outgrow/get sick of.  Plus, if you get the single row, down the line, you can always add the classic clover and wear that as a matching VCA set.  That would look fabulous.  

So… now that you are considering the single row, new vote.  I vote single diamond row!


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigAkoya said:


> I like the single row with your stack!  And yes, I think your stack needs some diamonds too.  There is already a lot of metal in your stack, and I think the single row diamond bangle elevates your stack to more than just “a bunch of gold bangles” if that makes sense.
> 
> I also think the single row bangle is more lasting than than the thin perlee which you will most likely outgrow/get sick of.  Plus, if you get the single row, down the line, you can always add the classic clover and wear that as a matching VCA set.  That would look fabulous.
> 
> So… now that you are considering the single row, new vote.  I vote single diamond row!


Wise words @BigAkoya! The single row has been on my wishlist for some time now, but I couldn’t justify the price since it’s just a “beaded diamond bangle”. I will admit I like the fact that the small clover is more recognizable as VCA. But that is not a good enough reason to justify purchasing such an expensive bangle with a small carat weight. I will take my time with this purchase, so I greatly appreciate the guidance. That’s also true that the single row will complement the regular clover beautifully in the future. All excellent food for thought. . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> This is really good advice! I love the contrast of the WG, but I’m not sure if I will love it long-term or it’s just a phase. And I feel like the classic size might be too thick for my stack, so I was looking for something thinner. But I’m not entirely sure. I do think my stack needs some diamonds in it, and I’m kind of stuck on what to add. I didn’t love the RG because it kind of blended too much. Here is a terrible pic:
> View attachment 5130705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the single row for good measure:
> View attachment 5130706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts @BigAkoya?


By the way, try swapping the single row with the Love.  The eye might move better to gaze your stack.  When I look at that stack now, my eye jumps from the GMOP with pink iridescence to the Love with pink sapphire.  It’s because the “pink” make my eyes bounce.  My eye skips the single row, so now my brain is confused in where my eye should look next.  Maybe if you swapped it, the eye would continuously move from the GMOP with the beautiful pink iridescence, transition to the Love with pink sapphires, pause in the center to look at creative nail, then the eye pops again to see the diamond bling and ends with intensity of the Clash.  This might create a smoother flow.  

Who knows… it might look like crap!… but just a thought.


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> Wise words @BigAkoya! The single row has been on my wishlist for some time now, but I couldn’t justify the price since it’s just a “beaded diamond bangle”. I will admit I like the fact that the small clover is more recognizable as VCA. But that is not a good enough reason to justify purchasing such an expensive bangle with a small carat weight. I will take my time with this purchase, so I greatly appreciate the guidance. That’s also true that the single row will complement the regular clover beautifully in the future. All excellent food for thought. . .


Okay… with your comment on the iconic logo look, I totally get it.  So… back to my earlier vote… 

I really think the Classic Clover would look great with your stack.  Nothing is perfect, everything is a give and take.  So… instead of a thin “plain” diamond bangle that might look better because it’s thinner, I vote get the classic Cloverz. Even though it’s thicker, it screams VCA, it’s the iconic Holy Grail bangle.  

Also, now you have the perfect iconic logo stack which is the look I think you’re trying to achieve.  

A win-win!  That’s my final vote!


----------



## tenshix

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow. . . I’m totally going to eat my words. I recently tried this on and fell in love! I’ve been looking for a thin bracelet to add to my stack to break up all the rose gold. It was simply stunning!  I was considering getting a tennis bracelet but am looking at this instead. All of my logic and opinions about the design and price have been utterly thrown out the window! What does everyone think? I’m going to think really hard on it since I sometimes purchase jewelry impulsively and later wish I would have allocated my funds differently. Here is a try-on pic (not mine yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130680



I love this stack! Everything is so unique & pretty together. Personally I don’t mind mixing metals and after seeing everyone’s photos I think I’m really considering the WG instead of RG even though my normal stack is primarily RG. I have a WG Love to break up my stack but never fully loved the grayish color of Cartier WG and platinum pieces, I find it too masculine on my fair skin. I always loved how white and bright the VCA WG pieces look and I’m convinced after seeing the photos that I’ll likely end up with that one at some point. I have a pretty small wrist, I think the sweet Clover will fit nicely in a stack or paired with a diamond tennis bracelet for a more understated elegant look!

Back to your other photos, I do also think the RG sweet Clover doesn’t add much to your stack. If you wanted to keep within the same metal I also vote for the RG single diamond row. But if you don’t mind an extra pop of white I really do think the WG sweet Clover looks lovely with your current stack.

By the way how is the sizing compared to the Love? I saw that the sweet Clover is 15, 16, etc. just like the Loves, did they line up nicely for you? I have the Perlee Signature in XS but the fit isn’t an exact match with my 16 Loves. I’m considering the 15 for the sweet Clover but wasn’t sure if it would look too weird if it was smaller. They didn’t have the 15 Loves back when I started collecting, otherwise my small wrists would’ve gone with those. I’m too attached to start a whole new stack!


----------



## glamourbag

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow. . . I’m totally going to eat my words. I recently tried this on and fell in love! I’ve been looking for a thin bracelet to add to my stack to break up all the rose gold. It was simply stunning!  I was considering getting a tennis bracelet but am looking at this instead. All of my logic and opinions about the design and price have been utterly thrown out the window! What does everyone think? I’m going to think really hard on it since I sometimes purchase jewelry impulsively and later wish I would have allocated my funds differently. Here is a try-on pic (not mine yet):


I am a thin/sweet clover Perlee fan too. I tried it on a couple weeks ago and it's on my wishlist as well. I think the wg looks nice with the rg as it breaks up the color similarity with your other rg bracelets. I do also agree some sparkle from diamonds might add a bit of a break up as well. The one row or a tennis bracelet would be nice. It's surprising how such a simple design (re: tennis or the one row) can add so much to a stack! Is this sweet clover the last piece you will think of adding? If your heart is set on the thin sweet clover in wg but you are kind of hesitant due to it being the only wg piece, would you perhaps consider adding a tennis  bracelet as well? The price of the one row is a bit more compared to the sweet clover so for the difference you could also bring in a tennis in wg (in addition to the sweet clover) to incorporate a bit more sparkle/metal variety. Just a thought. I think rg and wg go well together, and while I prefer a stack in one color, I do appreciate the desire for a bit of difference and visual interest. I am the reverse to you: I have the wg clover and am looking to bring in the rg sweet clover bc I feel too much of one metal can get boring to the eye unless there is a LOT of diamonds involved. At the moment, it's two wg and one rg bracelets for me and so I'd like to bring in the sweet clover (or other) and the Perle D'or (in either wg or rg I haven’t decided yet). I included a pic for reference (I posted it elsewhere but I don't recall the thread). In the end sleep on it a bit and don't rush as these will be around as part of the permanent collection.


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> I am a thin/sweet clover Perlee fan too. I tried it on a couple weeks ago and it's on my wishlist as well. I think the wg looks nice with the rg as it breaks up the color similarity with your other rg bracelets. I do also agree some sparkle from diamonds might add a bit of a break up as well. The one row or a tennis bracelet would be nice. It's surprising how such a simple design (re: tennis or the one row) can add so much to a stack! Is this sweet clover the last piece you will think of adding? If your heart is set on the thin sweet clover in wg but you are kind of hesitant due to it being the only wg piece, would you perhaps consider adding a tennis  bracelet as well? The price of the one row is a bit more compared to the sweet clover so for the difference you could also bring in a tennis in wg (in addition to the sweet clover) to incorporate a bit more sparkle/metal variety. Just a thought. I think rg and wg go well together, and while I prefer a stack in one color, I do appreciate the desire for a bit of difference and visual interest. I am the reverse to you: I have the wg clover and am looking to bring in the rg sweet clover bc I feel too much of one metal can get boring to the eye unless there is a LOT of diamonds involved. At the moment, it's two wg and one rg bracelets for me and so I'd like to bring in the sweet clover (or other) and the Perle D'or (in either wg or rg I haven’t decided yet). I included a pic for reference (I posted it elsewhere but I don't recall the thread). In the end sleep on it a bit and don't rush as these will be around as part of the permanent collection.
> 
> View attachment 5130869



Omg this is such a gorgeous dream stack! Showcases the Clovers and diamonds beautifully. And just as I suspected the sweet Clover looks wonderful with a tennis bracelet! They have such an elegant look together but still can be worn daily with any outfit IMO. I love the visual difference of the RG color against the WG pieces here, I think the texture is perfectly balanced too, not overdone. It makes everything pop out that much more. If you’re still on the fence about the RG sweet Clover for this stack my vote is a wholehearted yes!!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Omg this is such a gorgeous dream stack! Showcases the Clovers and diamonds beautifully. And just as I suspected the sweet Clover looks wonderful with a tennis bracelet! They have such an elegant look together but still can be worn daily with any outfit IMO. I love the visual difference of the RG color against the WG pieces here, I think the texture is perfectly balanced too, not overdone. It makes everything pop out that much more. If you’re still on the fence about the RG sweet Clover for this stack my vote is a wholehearted yes!!


Ohhh you are so sweet and it is nice to have confirmation as I thought it all flowed quite well together too! I hope you get your sweet Clover and that you determine which sizing works best for you. I'm sure it will be beautiful on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I am a thin/sweet clover Perlee fan too. I tried it on a couple weeks ago and it's on my wishlist as well. I think the wg looks nice with the rg as it breaks up the color similarity with your other rg bracelets. I do also agree some sparkle from diamonds might add a bit of a break up as well. The one row or a tennis bracelet would be nice. It's surprising how such a simple design (re: tennis or the one row) can add so much to a stack! Is this sweet clover the last piece you will think of adding? If your heart is set on the thin sweet clover in wg but you are kind of hesitant due to it being the only wg piece, would you perhaps consider adding a tennis  bracelet as well? The price of the one row is a bit more compared to the sweet clover so for the difference you could also bring in a tennis in wg (in addition to the sweet clover) to incorporate a bit more sparkle/metal variety. Just a thought. I think rg and wg go well together, and while I prefer a stack in one color, I do appreciate the desire for a bit of difference and visual interest. I am the reverse to you: I have the wg clover and am looking to bring in the rg sweet clover bc I feel too much of one metal can get boring to the eye unless there is a LOT of diamonds involved. At the moment, it's two wg and one rg bracelets for me and so I'd like to bring in the sweet clover (or other) and the Perle D'or (in either wg or rg I haven’t decided yet). I included a pic for reference (I posted it elsewhere but I don't recall the thread). In the end sleep on it a bit and don't rush as these will be around as part of the permanent collection.
> 
> View attachment 5130869


That Classic Clover... it's the bomb!  Some pieces scream artwork & craftsmanship (Lotus, Frivole), while other pieces scream logo (Magic).  The Classic Clover to me is one of the few pieces that screams BOTH artwork & craftsmanship and iconic VCA.  A must have piece!  

I think a single diamond row would be beautiful with your Clover.  By itself, I think the single row looks a bit wimpy, but together with the Clover, it's amazing.  Together, it kind of blings out!   

Plus, if you ever get sick of big stacking which I am sure it will happen as trends always come and go, but you still want a big punch, you can wear your Clover and single row together which is really gorgeous to me.  A beautiful complementary set.  

Love love love your Clover!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> That Classic Clover... it's the bomb!  Some pieces scream artwork & craftsmanship (Lotus, Frivole), while other pieces scream logo (Magic).  The Classic Clover to me is one of the few pieces that screams BOTH artwork & craftsmanship and iconic VCA.  A must have piece!
> 
> I think a single diamond row would be beautiful with your Clover.  By itself, I think the single row looks a bit wimpy, but together with the Clover, it's amazing.  Together, it kind of blings out!
> 
> Plus, if you ever get sick of big stacking which I am sure it will happen as trends always come and go, but you still want a big punch, you can wear your Clover and single row together which is really gorgeous to me.  A beautiful complementary set.
> 
> Love love love your Clover!


Has anyone told you that you give the best advice? Actually I'm going to the boutique later in the month to explore a few options and see what I decide to plan on working towards. I agree: the single row always elevates a stack and I think in that design option wg might be a better choice for me. All these options, my head is spinning haha.


----------



## missie1

Violet Bleu said:


> This is really good advice! I love the contrast of the WG, but I’m not sure if I will love it long-term or it’s just a phase. And I feel like the classic size might be too thick for my stack, so I was looking for something thinner. But I’m not entirely sure. I do think my stack needs some diamonds in it, and I’m kind of stuck on what to add. I didn’t love the RG because it kind of blended too much. Here is a terrible pic:
> View attachment 5130705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the single row for good measure:
> View attachment 5130706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts @BigAkoya?


I am so loving the all Rose gold stack


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I am a thin/sweet clover Perlee fan too. I tried it on a couple weeks ago and it's on my wishlist as well. I think the wg looks nice with the rg as it breaks up the color similarity with your other rg bracelets. I do also agree some sparkle from diamonds might add a bit of a break up as well. The one row or a tennis bracelet would be nice. It's surprising how such a simple design (re: tennis or the one row) can add so much to a stack! Is this sweet clover the last piece you will think of adding? If your heart is set on the thin sweet clover in wg but you are kind of hesitant due to it being the only wg piece, would you perhaps consider adding a tennis  bracelet as well? The price of the one row is a bit more compared to the sweet clover so for the difference you could also bring in a tennis in wg (in addition to the sweet clover) to incorporate a bit more sparkle/metal variety. Just a thought. I think rg and wg go well together, and while I prefer a stack in one color, I do appreciate the desire for a bit of difference and visual interest. I am the reverse to you: I have the wg clover and am looking to bring in the rg sweet clover bc I feel too much of one metal can get boring to the eye unless there is a LOT of diamonds involved. At the moment, it's two wg and one rg bracelets for me and so I'd like to bring in the sweet clover (or other) and the Perle D'or (in either wg or rg I haven’t decided yet). I included a pic for reference (I posted it elsewhere but I don't recall the thread). In the end sleep on it a bit and don't rush as these will be around as part of the permanent collection.
> 
> View attachment 5130869


Now this is a wrist. It makes me smile it’s so beautiful and balanced


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Now this is a wrist. It makes me smile it’s so beautiful and balanced


You are so sweet!   TY


----------



## Violet Bleu

Okay everyone, I went back and tried it on again without the JUC. I think it looks so perfect now and a little less cluttered! I’m just not sure about the size. I think this is the small, but it’s a little larger than my 16 Love. Will the smaller size fit better? Or will it be too small? All opinions welcome!




Honestly I’m in love!


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> I am a thin/sweet clover Perlee fan too. I tried it on a couple weeks ago and it's on my wishlist as well. I think the wg looks nice with the rg as it breaks up the color similarity with your other rg bracelets. I do also agree some sparkle from diamonds might add a bit of a break up as well. The one row or a tennis bracelet would be nice. It's surprising how such a simple design (re: tennis or the one row) can add so much to a stack! Is this sweet clover the last piece you will think of adding? If your heart is set on the thin sweet clover in wg but you are kind of hesitant due to it being the only wg piece, would you perhaps consider adding a tennis  bracelet as well? The price of the one row is a bit more compared to the sweet clover so for the difference you could also bring in a tennis in wg (in addition to the sweet clover) to incorporate a bit more sparkle/metal variety. Just a thought. I think rg and wg go well together, and while I prefer a stack in one color, I do appreciate the desire for a bit of difference and visual interest. I am the reverse to you: I have the wg clover and am looking to bring in the rg sweet clover bc I feel too much of one metal can get boring to the eye unless there is a LOT of diamonds involved. At the moment, it's two wg and one rg bracelets for me and so I'd like to bring in the sweet clover (or other) and the Perle D'or (in either wg or rg I haven’t decided yet). I included a pic for reference (I posted it elsewhere but I don't recall the thread). In the end sleep on it a bit and don't rush as these will be around as part of the permanent collection.
> 
> View attachment 5130869



This looks amazing.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, try swapping the single row with the Love.  The eye might move better to gaze your stack.  When I look at that stack now, my eye jumps from the GMOP with pink iridescence to the Love with pink sapphire.  It’s because the “pink” make my eyes bounce.  My eye skips the single row, so now my brain is confused in where my eye should look next.  Maybe if you swapped it, the eye would continuously move from the GMOP with the beautiful pink iridescence, transition to the Love with pink sapphires, pause in the center to look at creative nail, then the eye pops again to see the diamond bling and ends with intensity of the Clash.  This might create a smoother flow.
> 
> Who knows… it might look like crap!… but just a thought.


Thank you for this! It helped me decide to go back and try it again without the JUC to see if it looked different!



BigAkoya said:


> Okay… with your comment on the iconic logo look, I totally get it.  So… back to my earlier vote…
> 
> I really think the Classic Clover would look great with your stack.  Nothing is perfect, everything is a give and take.  So… instead of a thin “plain” diamond bangle that might look better because it’s thinner, I vote get the classic Cloverz. Even though it’s thicker, it screams VCA, it’s the iconic Holy Grail bangle.
> 
> Also, now you have the perfect iconic logo stack which is the look I think you’re trying to achieve.
> 
> A win-win!  That’s my final vote!


I do love the Classic, but I don’t love it with my current stack. So I feel like the thin one gives me a similar look but doesn’t overpower my stack and take up too much room.



tenshix said:


> I love this stack! Everything is so unique & pretty together. Personally I don’t mind mixing metals and after seeing everyone’s photos I think I’m really considering the WG instead of RG even though my normal stack is primarily RG. I have a WG Love to break up my stack but never fully loved the grayish color of Cartier WG and platinum pieces, I find it too masculine on my fair skin. I always loved how white and bright the VCA WG pieces look and I’m convinced after seeing the photos that I’ll likely end up with that one at some point. I have a pretty small wrist, I think the sweet Clover will fit nicely in a stack or paired with a diamond tennis bracelet for a more understated elegant look!
> 
> Back to your other photos, I do also think the RG sweet Clover doesn’t add much to your stack. If you wanted to keep within the same metal I also vote for the RG single diamond row. But if you don’t mind an extra pop of white I really do think the WG sweet Clover looks lovely with your current stack.
> 
> By the way how is the sizing compared to the Love? I saw that the sweet Clover is 15, 16, etc. just like the Loves, did they line up nicely for you? I have the Perlee Signature in XS but the fit isn’t an exact match with my 16 Loves. I’m considering the 15 for the sweet Clover but wasn’t sure if it would look too weird if it was smaller. They didn’t have the 15 Loves back when I started collecting, otherwise my small wrists would’ve gone with those. I’m too attached to start a whole new stack!


Thank you for your compliments! I’m really trying to build a stack that I adore but is also cohesive! I love RG but am leaning towards the WG because I love the icy contrast it provides to my stack. It will also match my two-toned Rolex that I wear daily. I’m not sure about the sizing. The small seems a little bigger than my 16 Love, but they didn’t have the extra-small to try on. So I’m not entirely sure.



glamourbag said:


> I am a thin/sweet clover Perlee fan too. I tried it on a couple weeks ago and it's on my wishlist as well. I think the wg looks nice with the rg as it breaks up the color similarity with your other rg bracelets. I do also agree some sparkle from diamonds might add a bit of a break up as well. The one row or a tennis bracelet would be nice. It's surprising how such a simple design (re: tennis or the one row) can add so much to a stack! Is this sweet clover the last piece you will think of adding? If your heart is set on the thin sweet clover in wg but you are kind of hesitant due to it being the only wg piece, would you perhaps consider adding a tennis  bracelet as well? The price of the one row is a bit more compared to the sweet clover so for the difference you could also bring in a tennis in wg (in addition to the sweet clover) to incorporate a bit more sparkle/metal variety. Just a thought. I think rg and wg go well together, and while I prefer a stack in one color, I do appreciate the desire for a bit of difference and visual interest. I am the reverse to you: I have the wg clover and am looking to bring in the rg sweet clover bc I feel too much of one metal can get boring to the eye unless there is a LOT of diamonds involved. At the moment, it's two wg and one rg bracelets for me and so I'd like to bring in the sweet clover (or other) and the Perle D'or (in either wg or rg I haven’t decided yet). I included a pic for reference (I posted it elsewhere but I don't recall the thread). In the end sleep on it a bit and don't rush as these will be around as part of the permanent collection.
> 
> View attachment 5130869


Thank you for your words of wisdom! I may add another bracelet in WG, but it will have to be very thin and tiny. I do love the WG and am pretty sure my next bracelet will be in that metal. Funny enough, I was in the process of custom ordering a tennis bracelet right now. I might hold off and get the sweet bangle instead. Your stack is lovely!



missie1 said:


> I am so loving the all Rose gold stack


Thank you! I love RG! Your stack is also pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> This looks amazing.


Aww thank you! I needed to see it in person and definitely styled a certain way otherwise, like many others, it didn't do much for me. In the end we shall see; I am taking my time with this one but I will be honest to say I do like it.


----------



## glamourbag

Violet Bleu said:


> Okay everyone, I went back and tried it on again without the JUC. I think it looks so perfect now and a little less cluttered! I’m just not sure about the size. I think this is the small, but it’s a little larger than my 16 Love. Will the smaller size fit better? Or will it be too small? All opinions welcome!
> 
> Honestly I’m in love!


Yes to this. I think it looks good here. I have say I think I like it minus the JUC but as for the wg I think this looks good! The wg is so beautiful.


----------



## missie1

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you for this! It helped me decide to go back and try it again without the JUC to see if it looked different!
> 
> 
> I do love the Classic, but I don’t love it with my current stack. So I feel like the thin one gives me a similar look but doesn’t overpower my stack and take up too much room.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your compliments! I’m really trying to build a stack that I adore but is also cohesive! I love RG but am leaning towards the WG because I love the icy contrast it provides to my stack. It will also match my two-toned Rolex that I wear daily. I’m not sure about the sizing. The small seems a little bigger than my 16 Love, but they didn’t have the extra-small to try on. So I’m not entirely sure.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your words of wisdom! I may add another bracelet in WG, but it will have to be very thin and tiny. I do love the WG and am pretty sure my next bracelet will be in that metal. Funny enough, I was in the process of custom ordering a tennis bracelet right now. I might hold off and get the sweet bangle instead. Your stack is lovely!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love RG! Your stack is also pretty!


Thank you.  I am also getting the RG sweet for my stack.  It’s perfect stacking piece


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> Okay everyone, I went back and tried it on again without the JUC. I think it looks so perfect now and a little less cluttered! I’m just not sure about the size. I think this is the small, but it’s a little larger than my 16 Love. Will the smaller size fit better? Or will it be too small? All opinions welcome!
> View attachment 5131944
> 
> View attachment 5131945
> 
> Honestly I’m in love!


I like it so much better without the JUC which I think the JUC theme does not fit.
I personally think JUC and Clash are super casual in the sense they are just metal bracelets, and I think they take away from the beauty of the 5 motif and Clover.  They are competing themes.  For me, I would prefer to create different stacks and switch it up vs. piling on all the bracelets and wearing the same stack all the time.

Since you are open to creating a new stack... my two cents if I may...   
I would wear your 5 motif GMOP, the WG Classic Clover, and the Love.  That would make an great statement, and the alternating gold now works.   The thin Perlee will not look the same as there is too much metal, and the thin Perlee looks just like a thin gold bangle with milgrain edges.  The Clover is a diamond bangle for sure, you cannot miss it. Plus, you like a bold wrist, and it looks good on you.  I do not think the Classic is too thick at all.

So, if you remove those two (JUC, Clash), I think your Love with the pink sapphires looks great and ties in the GMOP with it's pink iridescence. Throw in a bold Clover with big diamonds in the center, and wow! Drool worthy nice bling, not just a big stack, because anyone can throw on all their bracelets and make a big stack.  You have a lot of nice pieces, so I'd highlight them more and let them shine. 

I also think this new stack of three (5 motif, Classic Clover, Love) will carry you further as you move through life.  Hence, I would get the Classic Clover... it is more lasting, commands more of a presence, has more bling, is iconic VCA, and can stand on its own.

That's just my opinion, and I know it's all preference and all VCA is beautiful.
I hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## couturec

heres my new sweet clovers ring, got the d'or ring to stack with it! i really want to get the sweet clovers bracelet too but kind of torn between that and the og clover bracelet


----------



## chiaoapple

couturec said:


> heres my new sweet clovers ring, got the d'or ring to stack with it! i really want to get the sweet clovers bracelet too but kind of torn between that and the og clover bracelet


Congrats on the ring!
My view on thin vs OG clover: if budget allows, go for OG first. It really is classic. You would likely still want it after getting the thin and have to spend the money down the line anyway . If it turns out you still want the thin after getting OG, your further spend would at least be less if that makes sense =P


----------



## glamourbag

couturec said:


> heres my new sweet clovers ring, got the d'or ring to stack with it! i really want to get the sweet clovers bracelet too but kind of torn between that and the og clover bracelet


I completely agree with @chiaoapple. I have the original and am still really interested in the thin version (and quite liked it when I tried it on) and would like to add it to a stack. If you like both and have the funds then get the original as prices always increase; so sooner the purchase, the better. However, if you like both but prefer the thickness aesthetically on your wrist of the thinner one (some ladies have found a preference for thinner bangles vs thicker ones and vice versa) then grab the thin one. This really should be your decision, and like I always say: go with your gut as you typically will doubt that choice a lot less (if at all) than going with what is "expected/practical/etc." If you deep down want the original and you need to wait a bit to get the original (either for funds or due to availability/stock levels) , then it will be worth it. Likewise, if your gut/heart tells you that you love the thin one, get that one (it would be a perfect match with your ring too). Sometimes asking too many opinions get us all confused - there are a million opinions out there but in the end you will know what works for you best. Good luck. There is certainly no wrong answer because they are both lovely.


----------



## lisawhit

chiaoapple said:


> Congrats on the ring!
> My view on thin vs OG clover: if budget allows, go for OG first. It really is classic. You would likely still want it after getting the thin and have to spend the money down the line anyway . If it turns out you still want the thin after getting OG, your further spend would at least be less if that makes sense =P



I have both and love them both!  I find I'm wearing the sweet clover more this summer with the perlee d'or.....


----------



## couturec

glamourbag said:


> I completely agree with @chiaoapple. I have the original and am still really interested in the thin version (and quite liked it when I tried it on) and would like to add it to a stack. If you like both and have the funds then get the original as prices always increase; so sooner the purchase, the better. However, if you like both but prefer the thickness aesthetically on your wrist of the thinner one (some ladies have found a preference for thinner bangles vs thicker ones and vice versa) then grab the thin one. This really should be your decision, and like I always say: go with your gut as you typically will doubt that choice a lot less (if at all) than going with what is "expected/practical/etc." If you deep down want the original and you need to wait a bit to get the original (either for funds or due to availability/stock levels) , then it will be worth it. Likewise, if your gut/heart tells you that you love the thin one, get that one (it would be a perfect match with your ring too). Sometimes asking too many opinions get us all confused - there are a million opinions out there but in the end you will know what works for you best. Good luck. There is certainly no wrong answer because they are both lovely.


This community is so supportive and amazing, thank you all for your input!

@glamourbag I especially needed to hear this, so thank you.☺️ I do feel that most people love the original and it’s beautiful, but I feel that personally for me I love the sort of simplistic elegance and not overly glam look (especially for daily wear)

@lisawhit I love how you’ve paired yours with the d’or bracelet. Your pictures have been incredibly helpful because this is exactly how I’d love to wear it, and it’s been hard finding pics of these together! Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pieces here! ❤️


----------



## glamourbag

couturec said:


> This community is so supportive and amazing, thank you all for your input!
> 
> @glamourbag I especially needed to hear this, so thank you.☺ I do feel that most people love the original and it’s beautiful, but I feel that personally for me I love the sort of simplistic elegance and not overly glam look (especially for daily wear)
> 
> @lisawhit I love how you’ve paired yours with the d’or bracelet. Your pictures have been incredibly helpful because this is exactly how I’d love to wear it, and it’s been hard finding pics of these together! Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pieces here! ❤


Oh I am glad to hear this. People are always quick to say you need the "biggest" and "most expensive" but that often comes from the people who won't part with their own coin. Don't let them get you twisted - keep liking what you like. This is no "lesser than" item. It's a different design in a series or collection (the Perlee line). Simple as that. And like anything, people have preferences but don't let anyone discourage you. Personally, I know a few ladies who prefer this one to the original for themselves because they find it more flattering to their frame. The right item is the one that makes you happy. Trust me: which ever of the two you choose, you will still be miles above most people. I hope it finds its way on to your (and my ) wrist soon! xx


----------



## missie1

couturec said:


> heres my new sweet clovers ring, got the d'or ring to stack with it! i really want to get the sweet clovers bracelet too but kind of torn between that and the og clover bracelet


Absolutely love love the sweet clover stack.


----------



## couturec

glamourbag said:


> Oh I am glad to hear this. People are always quick to say you need the "biggest" and "most expensive" but that often comes from the people who won't part with their own coin. Don't let them get you twisted - keep liking what you like. This is no "lesser than" item. It's a different design in a series or collection (the Perlee line). Simple as that. And like anything, people have preferences but don't let anyone discourage you. Personally, I know a few ladies who prefer this one to the original for themselves because they find it more flattering to their frame. The right item is the one that makes you happy. Trust me: which ever of the two you choose, you will still be miles above most people. I hope it finds its way on to your (and my ) wrist soon! xx



This is so well said, thanks again for your input!  I totally agree with your comment regarding the thinner one flattering the frame better, as that is a main reason for me as well. (I feel the clover ring looks too clunky on me) And I do like how the sweet clover bracelet looks more delicate and understated, as opposed to extra flashy/glam like I previously stated. I'm glad to have gained more clarity on this and will be sure to post pics once I get it


----------



## couturec

missie1 said:


> Absolutely love love the sweet clover stack.


thank you thank you!!


----------



## missie1

Finally my RG sweet Perlee arrived today.  I’m so in love with this bangle.  It’s the perfect stacking piece. These are various pics playing around with different combinations


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Finally my RG sweet Perlee arrived today.  I’m so in love with this bangle.  It’s the perfect stacking piece. These are various pics playing around with different combinations


Congratulations!!!! I love these pairings!!!


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations!!!! I love these pairings!!!


Thank you


----------



## glamg1rl

can anyone share what the price is for the new thin perlee clover?


----------



## glamourbag

glamg1rl said:


> can anyone share what the price is for the new thin perlee clover?


https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...rlee-sweet-clovers-bracelet-medium-model.html

for the US site. In Canada it’s $19900 plus tax. Adjust accordingly if you’re interested in the white gold version as it’s a bit more than the rose gold or yellow gold


----------



## missie1

glamg1rl said:


> can anyone share what the price is for the new thin perlee clover?


RG 15800 us.  With tax it was 16748


----------



## songan

Welcome, new additions! I only like the perlee clover collection and the alhambra earrings (single alhambra ones with no chain). I absolutely HATE HATE HATE the chains on the other van cleef & arpels necklaces and bracelets. Their chains make the jewelry look SO CHEAP. I refuse to buy most of their jewelry. Yet other people never seem to have an issue with their type of chain; just me. -_-'


----------



## marbella8

missie1 said:


> Finally my RG sweet Perlee arrived today.  I’m so in love with this bangle.  It’s the perfect stacking piece. These are various pics playing around with different combinations



Love your stack. Congrats on your new Perlee. Your tennis bracelet is so gorgeous, may I ask if the diamonds are simply round, and how many carats total. I think I love the larger size of the diamonds and the spacing between them. If it’s easier, you can send me the info via private message on here.


----------



## missie1

marbella8 said:


> Love your stack. Congrats on your new Perlee. Your tennis bracelet is so gorgeous, may I ask if the diamonds are simply round, and how many carats total. I think I love the larger size of the diamonds and the spacing between them. If it’s easier, you can send me the info via private message on here.


Thank you so much.  Sent info privately so not to derail topic.


----------



## marbella8

missie1 said:


> Thank you so much.  Sent info privately so not to derail topic.



Thank you


----------



## Violet Bleu

glamourbag said:


> Yes to this. I think it looks good here. I have say I think I like it minus the JUC but as for the wg I think this looks good! The wg is so beautiful.


Thank you so much @glamourbag! I love my JUC but do feel like it gets in the way of a stack sometimes



missie1 said:


> Thank you.  I am also getting the RG sweet for my stack.  It’s perfect stacking piece


Congratulations on your new addition! It looks lovely! 



BigAkoya said:


> I like it so much better without the JUC which I think the JUC theme does not fit.
> I personally think JUC and Clash are super casual in the sense they are just metal bracelets, and I think they take away from the beauty of the 5 motif and Clover.  They are competing themes.  For me, I would prefer to create different stacks and switch it up vs. piling on all the bracelets and wearing the same stack all the time.
> 
> Since you are open to creating a new stack... my two cents if I may...
> I would wear your 5 motif GMOP, the WG Classic Clover, and the Love.  That would make an great statement, and the alternating gold now works.   The thin Perlee will not look the same as there is too much metal, and the thin Perlee looks just like a thin gold bangle with milgrain edges.  The Clover is a diamond bangle for sure, you cannot miss it. Plus, you like a bold wrist, and it looks good on you.  I do not think the Classic is too thick at all.
> 
> So, if you remove those two (JUC, Clash), I think your Love with the pink sapphires looks great and ties in the GMOP with it's pink iridescence. Throw in a bold Clover with big diamonds in the center, and wow! Drool worthy nice bling, not just a big stack, because anyone can throw on all their bracelets and make a big stack.  You have a lot of nice pieces, so I'd highlight them more and let them shine.
> 
> I also think this new stack of three (5 motif, Classic Clover, Love) will carry you further as you move through life.  Hence, I would get the Classic Clover... it is more lasting, commands more of a presence, has more bling, is iconic VCA, and can stand on its own.
> 
> That's just my opinion, and I know it's all preference and all VCA is beautiful.
> I hope this helps with your decision.


Thank you for this feedback! Believe it or not, my stack has been toned down considerably. I used to stack 3 thin Loves, a Love cuff, a VCA 5 motif, and more! My current stack has been carefully crafted, so I am really trying to minimize while also maximizing impact if that makes any sense. I did go and try on the bracelet again as well as the classic version. I kind of liked both for entirely different looks, so I’m more confused than ever. I think for now adding a bracelet will go on the back burner while I focus on earrings and pendants. Thank you to everyone who offered their opinions!


----------



## couturec

missie1 said:


> Finally my RG sweet Perlee arrived today.  I’m so in love with this bangle.  It’s the perfect stacking piece. These are various pics playing around with different combinations


congrats on your new perlee, it looks beautiful!! love the different ways you paired them!


----------



## missie1

couturec said:


> congrats on your new perlee, it looks beautiful!! love the different ways you paired them!


Thank you so much. I’m loving this bracelet so much.  It makes my stacks feel complete


----------



## Yodabest

Looking to hear from the people who bought the new thin perlee.... Are you loving it? Any thoughts you can share? I tried it once and fell in love. It’s now top on my wish list to stack with my loves and JUC, clash.. depending on the day.


----------



## lisawhit

PC1984 said:


> Looking to hear from the people who bought the new thin perlee.... Are you loving it? Any thoughts you can share? I tried it once and fell in love. It’s now top on my wish list to stack with my loves and JUC, clash.. depending on the day.


I absolutely love it!  Crazy but I wear it more than the regular perlee clover bracelet...it's such a great stacking piece and looks great with so many options....I have zero regrets with this one....if it's on your list, I say go for it...


----------



## Yodabest

lisawhit said:


> I absolutely love it!  Crazy but I wear it more than the regular perlee clover bracelet...it's such a great stacking piece and looks great with so many options....I have zero regrets with this one....if it's on your list, I say go for it...



Thank you for this review!! I was pleasantly surprised by how much I loved it in person! From pics it seemed small but on my wrist it looked like a real standout piece!


----------



## Tangt16

I went to the store this weekend to possibly get the thin perlee clover or the signature. I already have the Cartier love bracelet and wanted to add to my stack.
I wanted to love the signature but it somehow felt kinda sad next to the thin perlee, clover perlee, single row of diamond and 3 row of diamond. My husband said I should really consider the thin instead but the dimensions of the diamonds hanging off. I thought I might still want perlee clover after getting the thin one. So somehow I ended up getting the perlee clover… 

Hermès still hasn’t offered me a birkin yet. So I guess I won’t be needing my savings for that bag anyway… to the Hermès boutique in the words of pretty women “you work on commission right? big mistake, huge mistake”


----------



## MyDogTink

Tangt16 said:


> I went to the store this weekend to possibly get the thin perlee clover or the signature. I already have the Cartier love bracelet and wanted to add to my stack.
> I wanted to love the signature but it somehow felt kinda sad next to the thin perlee, clover perlee, single row of diamond and 3 row of diamond. My husband said I should really consider the thin instead but the dimensions of the diamonds hanging off. I thought I might still want perlee clover after getting the thin one. So somehow I ended up getting the perlee clover…
> 
> Hermès still hasn’t offered me a birkin yet. So I guess I won’t be needing my savings for that bag anyway… to the Hermès boutique in the words of pretty women “you work on commission right? big mistake, huge mistake”


Congratulations. Very pretty. And one of my favorite movies and favorite quotes.


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> I absolutely love it!  Crazy but I wear it more than the regular perlee clover bracelet...it's such a great stacking piece and looks great with so many options....I have zero regrets with this one....if it's on your list, I say go for it...


I totally agree it’s such a great piece.  I’m so glad I got it.


----------



## rachelsarpal

Does anyone know the overall weight of the bracelet?


----------



## Iama101

For the thin Perlee owners, do you wear the bracelet 24/7 like the Cartier bracelet? Or do you take it off at night? 

I like to keep all of my gold and diamond jewelry on even when I shower and sleep. But I saw vca caring instruction is to take it off. I am a little worried for hard water build up for a delicate piece like this one. After all it is not a cheap item. I have a jewelry cleaning machine at home but I know it’s not good to clean diamonds and gold too often as it can losssn the setting due to micro vibration. How does everyone else take care of their pieces?

BTW, I just recently got mine and it is such a stunning piece to add to my collection. I wear it everyday even when I’m at home and when I look down at my wrist, I feel truly blessed. And I’m not even a bangle person. I am more of a bracelet person.


----------



## glamourbag

Iama101 said:


> For the thin Perlee owners, do you wear the bracelet 24/7 like the Cartier bracelet? Or do you take it off at night?
> 
> I like to keep all of my gold and diamond jewelry on even when I shower and sleep. But I saw vca caring instruction is to take it off. I am a little worried for hard water build up for a delicate piece like this one. After all it is not a cheap item. I have a jewelry cleaning machine at home but I know it’s not good to clean diamonds and gold too often as it can losssn the setting due to micro vibration. How does everyone else take care of their pieces?
> 
> BTW, I just recently got mine and it is such a stunning piece to add to my collection. I wear it everyday even when I’m at home and when I look down at my wrist, I feel truly blessed. And I’m not even a bangle person. I am more of a bracelet person.


Congratulations. This is such a pretty piece! You are correct. VCA does not recommend wearing it like a Love (24/7) but I do know a couple people who wear their Perlee (original or thin) all the time. However, if I am correct, most of us (I have original size) take it off either in the evening or when home. I think you need to do what you feel is best for you. I haven't heard of diamonds falling out. Personally, I'd be more worried about scratching. Build up of soap, etc. I think could be controlled with regular cleaning care and jewelry maintenance.


----------



## missie1

Iama101 said:


> For the thin Perlee owners, do you wear the bracelet 24/7 like the Cartier bracelet? Or do you take it off at night?
> 
> I like to keep all of my gold and diamond jewelry on even when I shower and sleep. But I saw vca caring instruction is to take it off. I am a little worried for hard water build up for a delicate piece like this one. After all it is not a cheap item. I have a jewelry cleaning machine at home but I know it’s not good to clean diamonds and gold too often as it can losssn the setting due to micro vibration. How does everyone else take care of their pieces?
> 
> BTW, I just recently got mine and it is such a stunning piece to add to my collection. I wear it everyday even when I’m at home and when I look down at my wrist, I feel truly blessed. And I’m not even a bangle person. I am more of a bracelet person.


Congratulations it’s such a beautiful piece and so easy to stack.  I take my bracelet off when I return home. I neither shower or sleep in any VCA bracelets.


----------



## Zazacoco

missie1 said:


> Finally my RG sweet Perlee arrived today.  I’m so in love with this bangle.  It’s the perfect stacking piece. These are various pics playing around with different combinations


Hii May I please ask, was your grey MOP VCA a special order? I’ve been looking for one just like this!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Iama101 said:


> For the thin Perlee owners, do you wear the bracelet 24/7 like the Cartier bracelet? Or do you take it off at night?
> 
> I like to keep all of my gold and diamond jewelry on even when I shower and sleep. But I saw vca caring instruction is to take it off. I am a little worried for hard water build up for a delicate piece like this one. After all it is not a cheap item. I have a jewelry cleaning machine at home but I know it’s not good to clean diamonds and gold too often as it can losssn the setting due to micro vibration. How does everyone else take care of their pieces?
> 
> BTW, I just recently got mine and it is such a stunning piece to add to my collection. I wear it everyday even when I’m at home and when I look down at my wrist, I feel truly blessed. And I’m not even a bangle person. I am more of a bracelet person.



I would take it off at night.  I do not want to accidentally crush, rollover, bang the bracelet while I am sleeping.  Oils, epidermis, dust and dirt build up inside the bracelet, in the diamond setting, on any piece of jewelry worn against your skin.  I clean my pave pieces in the ultrasonic once every several weeks.  I'm not too worried about the prongs loosening.  If something happens, I'll just bring it back to VCA. On a daily basis, I use warm water and Dawn or dishwashing liquid of your choice.  I soak in warm water with Dawn for about five minutes, use a very soft toothbrush, and scrub briefly on both sides of the jewelry piece, and rinse with clean water.  Keeps the diamonds sparkly and the bracelet clean.  In the case of the skinny clover, I would not use the toothbrush on the outside frequently because I would not want to scratch the polished gold.  A soft cloth would work.  But I would definitely scrub the side of the bracelet, especially the underside of the diamonds.


----------



## missie1

Zazacoco said:


> Hii May I please ask, was your grey MOP VCA a special order? I’ve been looking for one just like this!


Hi yes my gmop was special order as I prefer RG.  It took about 6 months to receive


----------



## lisawhit

It's been a year since thin perlee clover launched and I'm hoping they will make thin perlee clover earrings.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> It's been a year since thin perlee clover launched and I'm hoping they will make thin perlee clover earrings.....


YES YES YES! I have been hoping for thin perlee clover hoops for such a long time! I found the regular ones too wide. Or, VCA brings back the single row perlee hoops!


----------



## lisawhit

eternallove4bag said:


> YES YES YES! I have been hoping for thin perlee clover hoops for such a long time! I found the regular ones too wide. Or, VCA brings back the single row perlee hoops!


I agree the the regular are too wide and we could use more VCA earring choices


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> I agree the the regular are too wide and we could use more VCA earring choices


The perlee line is my fave from VCA and I am hoping they come out with more bracelets, rings, earrings etc. in perlee. A girl can dream


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> YES YES YES! I have been hoping for thin perlee clover hoops for such a long time! I found the regular ones too wide. Or, VCA brings back the single row perlee hoops!


You and me both! Hope VCA is listening


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> You and me both! Hope VCA is listening


YES please


----------



## vivii

Hey guys, so I'm confused. 
I was trying on the sweet size perlee thin bangle in the store. 

The size XS 
SA said it is 14.5cm 
But online website shows sizes 15,16,17 etc.

So is XS= 14.5cm or is it 15cm?


----------



## bunnyNwife

I m considering WG thin Perlee clover to stack in btw my thin (with 6diamonds) & regular RG Love. However there is no ready stock at the boutique for me to try on. Anyone has one & willing to share some modelling shots to help me to decide ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

bunnyNwife said:


> I m considering WG thin Perlee clover to stack in btw my thin (with 6diamonds) & regular RG Love. However there is no ready stock at the boutique for me to try on. Anyone has one & willing to share some modelling shots to help me to decide ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think @missie1 has this one!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I think @missie1 has this one!


nope I have RG thin perlee but I can stack between my loves if that will help


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> nope I have RG thin perlee but I can stack between my loves if that will help


Oops! I didn’t even see the specific gold color mentioned in the post! Just thought of your gorgeous bracelet immediately


----------



## bunnyNwife

missie1 said:


> nope I have RG thin perlee but I can stack between my loves if that will help


That wld be helpful too - thanks on advance !


----------



## RyukkuX

bunnyNwife said:


> I m considering WG thin Perlee clover to stack in btw my thin (with 6diamonds) & regular RG Love. However there is no ready stock at the boutique for me to try on. Anyone has one & willing to share some modelling shots to help me to decide ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I wear my WG thin perlee clover with a WG thin cartier pave (I also have a regular YG love, but I haven't worn it in a while). It's very easy to wear and looks great as a stacker. I didn't like wearing it by itself. I wear a 17 love and M perlee and the sizing isn't exact. The M is a little bit larger than the love and occasionally it will slip right over it.


----------



## bunnyNwife

RyukkuX said:


> I wear my WG thin perlee clover with a WG thin cartier pave (I also have a regular YG love, but I haven't worn it in a while). It's very easy to wear and looks great as a stacker. I didn't like wearing it by itself. I wear a 17 love and M perlee and the sizing isn't exact. The M is a little bit larger than the love and occasionally it will slip right over it.
> 
> View attachment 5630485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630486


Lovely! Thanks for the mod shot!


----------

